#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-10
<bkerensa> gah
<bkerensa> :( loco.ubuntu.com is not letting me add a venue
<Mark_> hey
<Faqtotum> ya
<pleia2> woo, my dinner plans were canceled so I am here for the meeting
<pleia2> Darkwing: you around to chair?
<philipballew> here!
<jyo> Hooray less splendid dinner entertainment!
<pleia2> jyo: hehe
<pleia2> actually meant I could stay at the social longer, where they had free beer and comcastinis ;)
<eps> "here" (as opposed to "there" as I was during the past two meetings)
<Faqtotum> meeting? ok...
<Mark_> :)
<eps> No, we're all standing around waiting for new smartphones. Of course there's a meeting!
<pleia2> ok, well it's 5 after so I guess I'll chair
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<pleia2> Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11October09
<Faqtotum> new smartphones running ubuntu would be nice
<pleia2> [TOPIC] California Team Leadership Elections
<Mark_> anyone else here play bf3?
<philipballew> we have 2 already
<pleia2> so Darkwing posted this late last month: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2011-September/001819.html
<pleia2> the leadership terms of our current leaders expire this month, so we're looking for more folks to step up and help with leadership
<pleia2> so mostly this is just a reminder :)
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Oneiric Release. Parties anyone?
<philipballew> we need a Ubuntu cake if there is a party
<Faqtotum> will there be live ocelots?
<pleia2> the release of 11.10 is on Thursday and so far we don't have any parties registered in the loco directory or announced anywhere
<Mark_> yes
<pleia2> philipballew: do you have a venue?
<philipballew> pleia2, I can probably convince Darkwing to do a Friday night release party at the place we do our ubuntu hours at. so yes. there is a very good likelyhood of a party
<pleia2> philipballew: cool :)
<philipballew> but I would not do a weekday myself
<philipballew> hope thats cool with everyone
<pleia2> I can't help with anything in San Francisco this week because I'm out of town (in Philadelphia right now, it's after 10PM!)
<pleia2> instead I'm giving an 11.10 talk at a lug out here, and going to the philly release party ;)
<eps> Why is there a counter that says release in 8 days?
<philipballew> nice pleia2 ! you give good talks
<pleia2> eps: what counter? this is the official one: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<philipballew> its this Thursday?
<pleia2> philipballew: yep
<eps> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/OneiricRelease
<pleia2> eps: oh I see (was taking a while to load, bad wifi...)
<philipballew> wow, time come by fast. They pushed it out faster this year I think
<pleia2> lookethanks, I'll submit a bug report
<philipballew> I updated to 11.10 yesterday. unity works better.
<philipballew> though all the hacks I did to it, now have to be re-done
<pleia2> anyone else have anything to add about release parties or release events?
<eps> We should have some. :-)
<Faqtotum> i still need to update to 11.04
<pleia2> eps: can you lead up something in the bay area?
<eps> Do we have anyone else?
<pleia2> grantbow and I usually do stuff, but we're both out of town, so we're a bit short on people to organize
<Faqtotum> i second the motion to draft eps for the release party leadership
<philipballew> If there is any meeting in ca, it would need to be done asap so a email can get put out
<pleia2> philipballew: agreed
<eps> I don't think I have enough lead time to put something together *and* get the word out.
<philipballew> we can always make it in 2 weeks
<pleia2> yeah, we can do something later in the month
<philipballew> say that we pushed it out later so everyone could upgrade first
<Faqtotum> it doesn't have to be _on_ release day
<pleia2> we've done installfests a couple weeks after release before
<eps> And that does give time to replicate discs, etc.
<philipballew> a thursday party would not be the best attendance probably. but i dont know much
<Darkwing> Wow. Sorry guys
<Darkwing> Got caught up with the kids.
<pleia2> well I'll send a follow-up email to the list reminding people that they can plan things later out of they're busy this week
<pleia2> hey Darkwing
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Announcements, etc
<pleia2> anyone else have anything before we wrap up?
<eps> Ubuntu Hours, perhaps?
<pleia2> no SF ubuntu hour this month (since I'm traveling so much, and no one else has planned one)
<pleia2> Darkwing, philipballew, are the San Diego ubuntu hours going to keep happening?
<Darkwing> Are
<Darkwing> Yes rather.
<Darkwing> We are scheduled for twice a month. First and third tuesdays
<pleia2> are there plans to add an organizer to each one to make sure that even if one person cancels, the hour still happens or an announcement is made?
<philipballew> Darkwing, is doing a good thing with them. We have a ubuntu user who owns the coffee shop and its in the downtown area so many people can come
<pleia2> unfortunately if anyone showed up last time kdub had to leave halfway through so they wouldn't have found anyone there, which reflects poorly on the team :\
<Darkwing> Oh, Libertopia is a no go. I can't afford to foot the bill and bad timing with being kicked out of my apt for termite tenting.
<pleia2> can you remove it from the loco directory and make an announcement?
<Darkwing> Yup.
<philipballew> yeah, i'm gonna do some hour advertising in the next few weeks
<pleia2> philipballew: can you commit to attending?
<philipballew> Yes, I come every time, except I had a history test that next day so I had to study. I will commit, do not worry.
<philipballew> also for the hour, I'm gonna need some 11.10 cd's
<pleia2> ok, great :)
<pleia2> we've already put in our request for them, hopefully they'll get here before I leave for DUS
<pleia2> UDS
<bkerensa> pleia2:
<bkerensa> pleia2: Got a question you might be able to help with :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: we're just wrapping up a meeting, can it wait a couple minutes?
<bkerensa> oh sure (my bad)
<philipballew> ok, you can send them to me or Darkwing , doesnt matter
<pleia2> I'll announce it when I receive them, so you guys can work out who I should ship them to :)
<philipballew> sounds good with me
<pleia2> ok, anything else before we finish?
<pleia2> alright, thanks everyone :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<pleia2> bkerensa: what's up?
<bkerensa> pleia2: I'm trying to block Bittorrent on a network I maintain.... We got a DMCA forward from Comcast/Fox
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Do you think blocking 1024-65534 will work?
 * philipballew high fives bkerensa !!!
<pleia2> bkerensa: I'm really not familiar with how bittorrent works
<bkerensa> hi philipballew :)
<pleia2> when we restrict networks we restrict everything and just allow things ;)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Oh ok :) well it uses random high ports
<philipballew> you can do things like block download of .torrent files I know and
<philipballew> stuff
<jyo> Set up deep packet inspection? :P
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, it'll probably be fine, you may need to poke some holes to let out some high port using services if it comes up (mysql is in that range, for instance)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Indeed a good idea ( I do the same on my box) but this is a hotel wifi so there are a lot of legit things I don't wanna block because it just means lots of afterall calls for me
<bkerensa> pleia2: kk
<pleia2> philipballew: that only solves part of the problem and requires a whole content filtering system to be set up :\
<bkerensa> pleia2: I was only going to block it for .30 to .254 and all our office and trusted systems use < .30
<pleia2> bkerensa: *nod*
<bkerensa> Btw
<bkerensa> Got a call on Saturday to troubleshoot for a guest
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> he was running AOL 5.0
<pleia2> that's still a thing?
<bkerensa> uhh LOL I had no idea
<bkerensa> I thought they shut it down and AOL just had sites
<pleia2> yeah, crazy
<bkerensa> I was like Waaa waa wee waaa =o
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> did you get your loco directory situation sorted?
<philipballew> my 85 year old grandma is on aol 8.0
<pleia2> brb, messing with internets
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yep
<Mark__> :p
<MarkDude> Thugnificent, wins for best nick in channel, imho
<Thugnificent> MarkDude: Hey, it's Algo
<MarkDude> Hello Algo
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> MarkDude: PLUG's mailing list just had a epic battle
<bkerensa> =o
<MarkDude> Rms?
<MarkDude> Or Mark S?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Worse
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Ill PM
<kdub> quiet today
<bkerensa> indeed
<nhaines> shh
<pleia2> the documentation for ubuntu cloud stuff is pretty awful :(
<pleia2> I have spent 40 minutes trying to sort it out, so many broken links, half explanations and buzzwords
<bkerensa> Women in Technology rock
<pleia2> tempted to make my slide on the subject say "cloud.ubuntu.com, good luck"
<bkerensa> just saying... Had a awesome experience with a Amazon AWS woman :)
<nhaines> ha
<nhaines> pleia2: technical writing is hard work and also boring.
<pleia2> nhaines: indeed
<pleia2> I think mostly they don't realize they are communicating poorly
<MarkDude> So Chris was at an OSCON party, and just kept thinking
<MarkDude> its after 9pm, lets not talk about the cloud- that is daytime stuff- when my brain is more up for it
<MarkDude> pleia2, on that slide- just have a pic of jono with a confused look- I have a few for you
<MarkDude> :D
<nhaines> pleia2: usually I got tasked with technical writing because I ended up good at it.  Which was flattering but it was still boring.  :)
 * MarkDude has found that avoiding technical stuff REALLY helps avoid tech writing
<jbermudes> that, or practicing your explanations on 5 year olds :P
<nhaines> http://xkcd.com/722/
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Speaking of Cloud.... I'm deploying one right now
<bkerensa> ;)
<MarkDude> Most computer users are not as smart as most 5 year olds I know
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Indeed.
<MarkDude> Yay, ML admin duties
<MarkDude> glad I cleared out 20+ spam messages
<MarkDude> not one was real
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-11
<MarkDude> Fedora has chosen the name of Beefy Miracle as release name for F17 http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/announce/2011-October/003002.html
<MarkDude> We need a joint shirt with Pangolin and Hot Dog hanging out
<Faqtotum> facepalm
 * MarkDude will start taking orders on shirts now
<Darkwing> HAH!
<Darkwing> I think I may have found a new IRC nick...
<Darkwing> Well, nevermind.
<pleia2> :P
<Darkwing> It's taken.
<pleia2> thank goodness
<Darkwing> LOL!
<Darkwing> Naww, I'll stick to Darkwing.
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> so I am now an expert on cloud (just kidding, but I can probably talk about it without sounding like an idiot now
<pleia2> )
<pleia2> can't say the same for talking about Unity, but whatever :)
<pleia2> was at dinner tonight with some folks at this networking conference my fiance is attending (it's why we're in philly) and one of them was like "ubuntu? I have a question for you... [why did they make unity, ruining my life rant here]'
<Faqtotum> Darkwing: bkerensa used to use the nick _-_-_
<Darkwing> LOL
<pleia2> "because gnome3 was yucky" "ok, why did gnome3 decide to change everything?" "oh, um..."
<Faqtotum> but he's come a long way since then; oregon is pretty far
<pleia2> because it's ..better?
 * MarkDude was advising for slogans for next release, I suggested Gnome3 it is not nearly as sh*tty as you think :D
<MarkDude> Best most positive I could be
<MarkDude> Went to gnome site- it has just as clean- not much to it feel :P
<MarkDude> Darkwing, (the nick formally known as Duck) does KDE have slogan like we use both hands - just to be able to flip the bird to both of the window managers?
<MarkDude> grantbow,  I am sure folks in Nairobi will care  >> http://beefymiracle.org/
<MarkDude> One more link and I will shut up ( I am still doing happy dance) http://git.fedorahosted.org/git/?p=anaconda-images.git;a=blob_plain;f=rnotes/f11rh7-3is_intermission.png;h=8307233e663063a80c622aa20e5229069433dc41;hb=1896a3f050553eeb0ff971658e1a88b8893a5920
<MarkDude> That is where it all started. The original hotdog
<bkerensa> Faqtotum: ?
<bkerensa> Darkwing ?
<philipballew> would anyone be able to recomend a good book to learn linux server admin type stuff?
<nhaines> philipballew: what kind fo server?
<philipballew> nhaines, well im currently running a debian server.
<philipballew> can I say that is the ubuntu channel? haha
<nhaines> philipballew: Debian and Ubuntu are platforms, not servers.
<philipballew> ah, I thought you were asking what i am running on my server.
<nhaines> No, I'm asking what kind of server would you like to run.
<philipballew> web server
<philipballew> probably
<philipballew> seems the best profitable
<nhaines> Then you pick a web server (apache, lighthttpd, etc) and learn that.
<philipballew> alright. Ill look into it. maybe a lamp stack or something
<nhaines> The OS doesn't have a lot to do with the particulars, except in a few details (config location, etc.)
<philipballew> alright. is there really big differences between say a R.H. type set up compared to a Debian type?
<nhaines> As I said, no.
<Darkwing> bkerensa: What's up?
<philipballew> ok, that makes sense now that you said that. Ill let you know what I buy sometime. Your a really helpful person nhaines
<nhaines> philipballew: just focus on each task.  That's what you'll really need and it's what you'll find the books on.  :)
<nhaines> Definitely let me know what you find!
<philipballew> alright. I have amazon prime so im gonna be buying 3 tech books tonight
<philipballew> python book, networking book, and a lamp book
<nhaines> Amazon Prime is fun.  I'm glad I don't have it.  :)
<philipballew> I get a free year because im a college student
<philipballew> after that its only 40 a year for me
<nhaines> Half off!
<nhaines> I recommend http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Python-Novice-Professional-Second/dp/1590599829/
<nhaines> For Python.  Magnus Lie Hetland is a very clear writer.
<philipballew> I.ll buy it!
<nhaines> I have the first edition, and the second edition (linked) for Kindle.  Haven't gone through the second edition but it should be just as good.
<nhaines> philipballew: you'll get your books on Friday but you can install GvRng from the Ubuntu Software Center in the meantime to get the feel of Python, plus it's fun.
<MarkDude> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/live/ Ubuntu UK is LIVE now
 * MarkDude hears British folks
<nhaines> Much like the non-existent release candidate, Canonical also isn't telling me what's happening with the order I placed last week.
<pleia2> maybe they want you to be surprised when it shows up
<nhaines> pleia2: :)
<philipballew> nhaines, i think im gonna buy that python book you recomended
<rww> at least we're not stuck at eight days before release now :3
<nhaines> pleia2: I don't have a release party to go to, so I don't need the clothing for that, but I did do a split order with some coworkers and they were asking.
<pleia2> nhaines: *nod*
<pleia2> rww: yeah, I poked them
<nhaines> philipballew: I wish I had a way to lend you my copy so you could check it out.  But you can always look at this by the same author, for a taste.  It convinced me to go out and buy his book: http://hetland.org/writing/instant-python.html
<nhaines> pleia2: luckily, we have customer's complaining about RMA and online store ship times constantly anyway, so they know how things work.
<nhaines> Someone placed an order at like 8pm Friday night for overnight delivery and was angry when she didn't get the package until the next Tuesday.
<bkerensa> philipballew: Who is the publisher of the book?
<nhaines> bkerensa: Apress
<bkerensa> nhaines: Likely Apress would ship a free copy if it's for a LoCo
<nhaines> bkerensa: I think it's just for him though.  But that does give me an idea!
 * philipballew is just looking for a light read
 * nhaines 's idea is to shake down publishers for Ubucon prizes.
<bkerensa> nhaines: You should come up to Portland for OSCON and help me setup a Ubuntu After Party
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa is trying to get a boat
<nhaines> lol
<pleia2> boo, I forgot my presentation remote
<bkerensa> nhaines: ;) There is a boat on the waterfront downtown for events so I'm trying to find out how much to rent it for a few hours and sort out getting someone to pay for that, drinks and catering
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> pleia2: just use a Wii controller and Bluetooth!  :D
<pleia2> nhaines: I'm in a hotel in philadelphia, I don't haz!
<nhaines> pleia2: D:
<nhaines> pleia2: if it were November you could pick up the Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword collector's bundle and use the limited edition golden remote!
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> lol
<nhaines> That makes it a business writeoff right?
<pleia2> if I were paid or did this for a job, sure :)
<pleia2> alas!
<nhaines> details!
<bkerensa> Fedex is here
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> YAY
<gua> woo
<bkerensa> Yay Kingston sent me a 32GB DataTraveler Locker+
<bkerensa> :D
 * nhaines needs more free stuff.
 * pleia2 gives nhaines free hugs
<nhaines> \o/
<pleia2> ok, off to start wandering toward the suburbs for my first 11.10 talk
<nhaines> Good luck!  You'll do great!  :)
<nhaines> Also publish your slides for others to steal!  ;)
<gua> what's the name of that python book talked about above?
<pleia2> nhaines: always!
 * pleia2 heads out
<philipballew> http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Python-Professional-Magnus-Hetland/dp/1590599829/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1318365856&sr=1-1
<nhaines> gua: Beginning Python by Magnus Lie Hetland.  ISBN: 978-1590599822 http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Python-Novice-Professional-Second/dp/1590599829/
<gua> ahh thanks
<gua> nhaines: is it for people new to programming or new to python?
<nhaines> gua: both!  :D
<gua> aha
<bkerensa> nhaines: If you are ever in Portland I have lots of free stuff I often dont want
<bkerensa> nhaines: I usually give it to friends
<bkerensa> :P
 * bkerensa gave a android tablet away a few weeks back
<nhaines> bkerensa: I'm pretty much never in Portland.  :P
<nhaines> Aww, I could've used an Android tablet though.
<nhaines> Let the sponsors note!  :P
<nhaines> bkerensa: if you get a free Amazon Kindle Fire let me know.  :P
<bkerensa> nhaines: It wont happen... Amazon and Apple have horrible PR along with Google and MS
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> they wont send me so much as a pen
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> Maybe try the cowboy
<nhaines> bkerensa: tell them the first step towards better PR is baby steps and also Kindles.
<bkerensa> nhaines: :P
<MarkDude> bkerensa, I think Garret still works there
<nhaines> Also I doubt Apple needs the PR and I'm sure MS loves sending free software to FOSS advocates!
<bkerensa> nhaines: The problem is they do most of their PR internally.... While other companies I work with have PR firms who love to spoil me
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> bkerensa: haha, that could be it!
<nhaines> I know that Microsoft can shower people with software when they want.
<bkerensa> nhaines: Yeah at a CTL party Microsoft offered me free boxed MS Office, Shirts and other stuffs
<bkerensa> and I declined
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> showed them my Ubuntu lanyard
<bkerensa> one rep was like what is that and the other muttered "Open source"
<bkerensa> MarkDude: You know MS can hook up decent drinks though :) remember the CLS after party that Intel and MS sponsored
<nhaines> bkerensa: hahaha
<MarkDude> Their $ does work well for drinks and food
<gua> should've looked confused asked if MS Office was some knockoff of LibreOffice
<nhaines> Ask them if they fixed ODF support yet.
<MarkDude> http://fearthecowboy.com/
<MarkDude> Open Source and MS :D
<gua> i've been out of the loop for a little big, was the release of Oneiric pushed back?
<gua> i thought they were going for the 10th
<nhaines> gua: no, it's been the 13th since... well, before natty launched.  :)
<nhaines> Ubuntu always releases on Thursdays.
<gua> ah oh ok. i guess i never looked up the date but assumed
<nhaines> At least for the last 14 releases.  :)
<gua> can't break the tradition :)
<nhaines> 10.10 was a big deal, and in fact, the only exception (so for the last 13 releases).
<nhaines> But they did that for marketing (read: to be silly).
<nhaines> On the bright side, now we get releases in the middle of the month instead of at the end!
<gua> ah yeahh. i just remember people weren't so happy since some things were kinda broken
<bkerensa> MarkDude: You know your going to make out like a bandit next year at OSCON? I will be saving some goodies for your arrival :D
<nhaines> gua: That's the last 14 releases too.  :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Oh and next year Ubuntu Oregon might have one of those XO laptops at our booth
<gua> nhaines: hah, well some more than others
<gua> heh that's kind of nice. actually releasing inside of month 04 and 10, instead of really close to the end and technically being within the month
<nhaines> The "Breaky Brokehog" release was not the finiest.
<nhaines> s/finiest/finest/
<gua> still not sure what sabfdl was thinking with that name
<MarkDude> You get great donations bkerensa
<MarkDude> You need to do a session for the next Open Week
<MarkDude> Share your knowledge
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I dont have time :P
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I'm epic behind right now
<nhaines> Yeah, that one hour of talking takes a good five hours of preparation.
<nhaines> (or at least beer)
<bkerensa> LOL
<MarkDude> This suit will be at OSCON next year bkerensa http://mairin.wordpress.com/2011/03/15/sxsw-expo-day-2/
<MarkDude> You can plan a few pics with it
<MarkDude> Maybe see if you can get a beer donation- and make another Maddog special brew
<MarkDude> Beer and Jon are great promotional tools for folks in PNW
<MarkDude> Did you see the last one made for him?
<MarkDude> Brother Maddogs Belgium beer or sumthin
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I guess we better bring our A-Game at OSCON
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Well you will
 * MarkDude still thinks there is room for TWO Ubuntu booths
<MarkDude> Oregon as a host
<MarkDude> and a Local Team in general booth, with info for joining wordwide, etc
<MarkDude> O'Reilly has given ok for such a thing already, the past 2 years
<bkerensa> MarkDude: You mean a Canonical booth? :P
<MarkDude> Well Canonical does not generally have specifics on joining local teams
<MarkDude> the whole Aubergine and Orange banner deal
<MarkDude> http://akgraner.com/?p=1052
<MarkDude> OMG, this is horrible >> https://www.facebook.com/2share
<MarkDude> FB sparkly gifs, great way to turn FB into myspace
<MarkDude> rww you can help ruin fb if you wan to help
<MarkDude> I just put a big sparkly heart on G's wall
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-12
<bkerensa> MarkDude: iOS5 will allow animated gifs in its new iMessage system :D
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I'm looking forward to the new feature so I can send Hamster Dance to other iOS users :D
<MarkDude> These gifs are horrid
<MarkDude> like they are only missing under construction types
<MarkDude> Damn, one thing about Dinner... You have to do sumthin' for it like every damn day
<gua> seriously. we need like a food-making organ. get some photosynthesis going.
<MarkDude> Well that might not work for the geeks that avoid the sun
 * MarkDude would liek that tho
<gua> photosynthesis that works with artificial like then heh
<MarkDude> lol
<gua> so i was thinking that a lot more people would be into a bay area ai/ml/db study group. but not really any action so far at least
<MarkDude> Android - C C++ and Java - some really cool is hiring
<gua> i mean there's i guess a pretty big meetup going on at hacker dojo more south, but east bay not really any. there might be some good stuff in sf.
<gua> MarkDude: no python in there ;/
<MarkDude> The requirements for this position include:
<MarkDude> 2-3 years' experience coding in Java, preferably with Android
<MarkDude> 2-3 years' experience coding in C or C++
<MarkDude> a solid understanding of the Linux operating system
<MarkDude> experience with embedded systems a plus experience with 3d graphics a plus
<MarkDude> gua, I for one got confused my abbrevs
<MarkDude> and figured you would share it sometime
<MarkDude> Is it too technical?
<MarkDude> If so Iam out
<gua> MarkDude: ai and db requires no programming experience and basic math experience, ml requires programming experience in addition to the basic math
<gua> there are basic and advanced options for ai and ml. basic doesn't have hw but you can watch the videos and answer some questions
<gua> tried to send out an announcement email to dvlug before but it didn't go through, hopefully it will this time
<MarkDude> Ok, I am more of a talker.
<MarkDude> So I am assuming these are things  I could program or dev with?
<gua> MarkDude: yep. the ml stuff should be directly applicable, the ai stuff would take more work on your part, and the db stuff is how to use a db with programs you've made
<MarkDude> Well I figure I should stick to talking
<MarkDude> Folks should either write holistic code, or not do it, imho
<MarkDude> specially folks like me. The line of folks ready to code review me - might be substantial
<MarkDude> lol Server Error in '/' Application. Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
<MarkDude> Gotta love a company that uses facebook to hire people
<MarkDude> Please direct your application to our FB page, click like- and this error 1st >> Error 7 (net::ERR_TIMED_OUT): The operation timed out.
 * MarkDude knew sumthin could be up when I saw aspx
<pleia2> nhaines: www.slideshare.net/pleia2/ubuntu-1110plug (slides from 11.10 presentation last night)
<grantbow> \o/
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks!
<nhaines> pleia2: how did the talk go?
<pleia2> nhaines: went well, was very casual (12 people there and I knew them all)
<nhaines> pleia2: haha, yay!
<nhaines> That's always fun--presenting to friendly audiences.
<pleia2> yeah :)
<nhaines> At least, LUGs are often friendly but that's not guarantee with Ubuntu... depending on the LUG you could still bomb (right, bkerensa?)
<pleia2> one of the gentoo leadership guys goes to plug, but we've been friendly for years and he's cool so it's all good
<nhaines> There are a couple OCLUG members who don't make any bones about their opinion about Ubuntu.  But to my good fortune, my Ubuntu talks are extremely well-received.
<nhaines> Everyone wants to know what's going on.  I know I'm interested in the Red Hat talks others occasionally give.
<pleia2> fortunately I'm highly respected in the community, so if people have differing opinions they're either polite about it or stay quiet
<pleia2> it's nice
<nhaines> Well, that always helps too!
<pleia2> PLUG has also been a very debian-centric lug in general too, so ubuntu fits in pretty well
<pleia2> I don't know why tech conferences ever bother offering non-caffeinated drinks
 * pleia2 got the last caffeinated pepsi, there were tons of no caffeine
<pleia2> maybe muggles like non-caffeine and they just go with whatever the hotel offers :)
<nhaines> pleia2: two SCaLEs ago they had Brawndo.
<nhaines> It's got what plants crave!
<bkerensa> nhaines: Correct
<bkerensa> nhaines: ORLUG is actually like all the lugs in oregon and the general consensus seems to be they dislike Ubuntu and Canonical
<nhaines> Last time I gave a talk at OCLUG (April), one person was complaining about Unity (and GUIs in general) and someone shut him down with "I'm trying to listen to this presentation and you're being very rude" before I had a chance to address him.  So that worked out.  :)
<nhaines> (He wasn't addressing my presentation, he was continuing an odd rant about how X Windows is useless.)
<nhaines> I think I said something about how great it was to build a GUI on a solid CLI tool and give the ease and accessibility to new users, the power to experts, and the choice to pick the most suitable interface for each situation.
<MarkDude> So repairman today saw my Linux
<MarkDude> said he runs Ubuntu for his mom
<MarkDude> And also dual boots on his mac
<gua> hi5
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-13
<MarkDude> So what are the Ubuntu hours near San jose?
<MarkDude> The repair guy seemed interested in going
<jyo> Dennis Ritchie died this past weekend. Damn.
<nhaines> D:
<bkerensa> I'm proud to say that 45.93% of my blog traffic (1,924 Linux Users) over the last two weeks is Linux Users
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Wonder how many use Ubuntu :P
<jbermudes> Does ubuntu set the user agent in the built-in firefox?
<bkerensa> jbermudes: Nope
<bkerensa> jbermudes: I wish all distros did though
<bkerensa> then there would be a better picture of how popular distros are
<MarkDude> All right Nixie Pixel just got a show on Revision 3
<MarkDude> We need more folks that use word Linux in public
<nhaines> bkerensa: Ubuntu used to, but now Mozilla doesn't allow it.
<pleia2> happy release everyone :)
<grantbow> huh?
<grantbow> http://www.ubuntu.com aha!
<grantbow> time to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/OneiricRelease
<grantbow> isn't the next name usually announced by now?
<grantbow> oops, I missed it. ..  Precise Pangolin
<iheartubuntu> Good morning all. Do we have a public calendar that is editable? It would be nice if team members can come in and add events and make changes. i thought there was something out there, but maybe it was static and was not editable.
<iheartubuntu> Ive made one here to help myself keep track of events.
<iheartubuntu> https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=gngt2gjg8mi044h02b2j3iqpu0%40group.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/Los_Angeles
<iheartubuntu> if you would like to be an admin and add events, please let me know
<iheartubuntu> I'll send admin links out to the leaders here at the minimum if we all like this idea.
<iheartubuntu> ive been sorta scraping by and catching events when I can to post to to facebook, twitter, etc... but i know ive missed a few
<MarkDude> hello iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> hi markdude
<MarkDude> There has to be a script-fu way to do that task
<MarkDude> where is akk when she is needed
<MarkDude> ? :)
 * MarkDude found 2 more usb ethernet devices
<MarkDude> Still no lpt
<MarkDude> If you want to build a machine for the person- I have some pieces to donate
<iheartubuntu> im good thx
<MarkDude> Might be a good thing to plan before Xmas
<iheartubuntu> i got that guy up and running again
<MarkDude> Is it working for them?
<MarkDude> Oh, cool.
<iheartubuntu> yah his modem was fried
<iheartubuntu> he seems happy just using a dial up modem :)
<MarkDude> Cool. Let folks be happy- i SAY
<iheartubuntu> he is mostly just doing email and some light web browsing
<MarkDude> I have all sorts of tomatoes growing now
<iheartubuntu> wow really
 * MarkDude is hoping for late season with no frost
<iheartubuntu>  my tomatoes bombed out this year
<iheartubuntu> i have not tended to them at all though
<MarkDude> Yep, I have not really done much- some plant food
<MarkDude> and automatic watering
 * MarkDude forgot about shutting off auot water
<MarkDude> auto
<iheartubuntu> i have about 2.5 cubic yards of primo soil if u know anyone in LA that might be interested
<MarkDude> so my cherry tomatoes split
<MarkDude> Hmmmm maybe my cousin
<MarkDude> I will be down your way in Jan for Scale
<iheartubuntu> my strawberries did great finally... and its becuase i moved them to barrels where opposums didnt bother them
<iheartubuntu> i have to make some scale designs... in case i win the grand prize and get a free flight to scale!
 * MarkDude just reserved ticket for convention in VA
<MarkDude> 4 days later I wil be in SoCal
<iheartubuntu> nice
<MarkDude> Possums are hella funnt animals
<iheartubuntu> are we doing an Ubucon again?
<iheartubuntu> i like the possum 'freeze' when they spot you
<iheartubuntu> they dont move at all :)
<MarkDude> I remeber Nathan saying some stuff about Ubuncon
 * MarkDude will be helping the Dark Side of the Force for the convention
<MarkDude> ;)
<MarkDude> Somehow I became a primary spokesman for the whole Beefy Miracle phenomenon
 * MarkDude had a friend question his sanity for that. (Plenty of reasons to do so- just not that.)
<iheartubuntu> whats going on in VA?
<nhaines> Hmm, having a lot of trouble booting Ubuntu 4.10.  Failsafe mode seems to be getting farther.
<nhaines> Now I remember that Ubuntu CDs used to ship with cool stuff for Windows like OpenOffice.org, Firefox and Thunderbird, GIMP, Audacity, Abiword, and so on.
<nhaines> ah, taking out the SATA controller fixed the problem.  How strange.
<MarkDude> bkerensa, ping
<bkerensa> MarkDude: pong pong
<MarkDude> Link for your Ubuntu page?
 * MarkDude will do that today
 * MarkDude is really, really impressed with ALL you have done
<MarkDude> I mean it
 * MarkDude was hoping for a person that would do a decent job in taking over Oregon Team
<MarkDude> You have far exceeded expectations
<bkerensa> MarkDude: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/bkerensa
<bkerensa> MarkDude: If you remember I didnt even want the gig ;) I still turn down jobs offers almost every month
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> MarkDude: What is the temp like in CA today? Its freezing here
<MarkDude> Still- you are doing a hell of a llot with it
<MarkDude> its 80 in SF :)
<MarkDude> shorts weather
<bkerensa> :(
 * bkerensa cries
<bkerensa> Its like 50's here
<MarkDude> Oregon is already more active than many teams
 * MarkDude is assuming he should write 2 paragraphs
<MarkDude> one about me looking for a replacement lead
<MarkDude> the next about how well you have done>?
<MarkDude> Embodying the humanity towards others thing
<MarkDude> And how you know stuff- like networking- and tech stuff to
<MarkDude> too
<bkerensa> idk its up to you
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa thinks its better for you to shape it how you want
<bkerensa> I shouldnt influence your testimonial
<MarkDude> Fair enough
<MarkDude> So I can do- bow before the new FOSS God....
<MarkDude> His name is Ben, learn as you watch
<MarkDude> ;)
<MarkDude> Even Jono calls him Sir
<nhaines> bkerensa: it's 91 down here in Irvine!
<bkerensa> =/
<nhaines> Now to get the Ubuntu 10.10 default background and I'm done!
<nhaines> While I like the current series of wallpapers fine, I have to say we've had some really nice backgrounds and themes.
<nhaines> jaunty's tan oranges and chocolate browns were striking.
<bkerensa> I wanna figure out how to make the unity bar smaller
<bkerensa> it takes up too much of my desktop compared to Natty Classic
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> bkerensa: there's no element called the "unity bar".  :)  The top panel is the Unity Panel and the left launcher is called the Unity Launcher.
<nhaines> You can install ccsm and that lets you adjust the launcher.  The panel is always 24px except for accessible themes, I think.
<bkerensa> nhaines: I have another name for the Unity Launcher... Same name they called the Twitter Bar that they got rid of
<bkerensa> :P
<nhaines> bkerensa: there's always GNOME Shell if you hate productivity.  :P
<nhaines> You can install gnome-panel to get the GNOME3 fallback interface, too.  I can't stand using it because of the wasted space used by the panel though!
<bkerensa> nhaines: Yeah I know gnome-fallback
<bkerensa> I alpha tested Oneiric for months
<bkerensa> :P
<nhaines> bkerensa: it's out now.  :P
<bkerensa> yeah I'm going to wait three days to do a clean migration
<bkerensa> wait for final bugs to be found ;)
<nhaines> bkerensa: I'm going to do one as soon as I can back up my laptop.  :)
<kdub> hey, Darkwing, i'm applying for membership in a week, would you fill out a testimonial for me? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KevinDuBois
<nhaines> So far it's been so good.
<Darkwing> kdub: Aye
<kdub> thanks so much
<MarkDude> bkerensa, apt-get install kde desktop I think would help with the Unity bar
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> ask Darkwing - he knows
<nhaines> Then you have two problems!
<MarkDude> apt get KILL Unity I think comes next
<MarkDude> not sure
<Darkwing> What?
<nhaines> gah.  Who's in charge of the Ubuntu website?
<nhaines> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade still refers to maverick.
<akgraner> pop in to ubuntu-website
<nhaines> akgraner: perfect!  Thanks!  :D
<akgraner> I think that is the name of the irc group - if not ask mhall119 or nigelb what it is
<akgraner> group=channel
<nhaines> akgraner: we'll see.  :)
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> I just asked mhall119 to make sure  - he's in the fl loco team or in -locoteams
<akgraner> but haven't heard back from him yet
<nhaines> Ooh!  The Ubuntu 11.10 installer has a very nice aubergine backdrop with a dark rust-colored paw print.
<MarkDude> The Halls can be busy. Family as well as other stuff
<MarkDude> Like Qimo4kids ;)
<nhaines> Hmm, backed up all my stuff on my desktop computer, then promptly forgot to move the backup folder to an external storage drive.  So much for backups!
<nhaines> That's okay, I didn't have anything important on there anyway.  \o/ for testing!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-14
<gua> woo 11.10!
<gua> i'm wondering how hard it is to get gnome classic for gnome3 setup hm
<bkerensa> GUA?
<bkerensa> gua: There is no gnome classic
<bkerensa> gua: If your talking about gnome-fallback well just sudo apt-get install gnome-fallback-session
<gua> i thought gnome 3 had some kind of classic mode
<gua> ?
<gua> yeah it might also be fallback
<grantbow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes has good info
<bkerensa> Ubuntu Ocelot Release Google+ Hangout - [Live] http://j.mp/qzpYDB
<grantbow> I have updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/OneiricRelease , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/PreciseRelease and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam
<grantbow> comments welcome
<bkerensa> pleia2: Good Ubuntu Mirror for California http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/releases/
<bkerensa> :D
<greg-g> bkerensa: I get better pings from the Argon National Laboratory mirror http://mirror.anl.gov
<greg-g> from SF-city
<nhaines> mirror.anl.gov is my favorite mirror.
<MarkDude> Waterloo FTW
<nhaines> bkerensa: http://ubuntuone.com/1fPRDwusnNt7ktmXcAh5Tu very nearly made me laugh out loud at work!
<MarkDude> awesome :D
<bkerensa> nhaines: LOL glad you liked it
<bkerensa> greg-g: Ubuntu Oregon might setup a mirror soon... Working with the people at Rackspace to potentially deploy a cloud mirror :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-15
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> I just made my Ocelot install look amazing.... :) good bye Unity Launcher
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, October 23rd, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> ok, san francisco has release event now: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2011-October/001833.html
<pleia2> Darkwing: did you ever get those photos from the global jam uploaded somewhere?
<pleia2> (for now I just linked philip's blog post about it to our team report)
<wiretapped> w00t
<wiretapped> pleia2: i'll be there
<pleia2> yay!
<wiretapped> not rsvping now cause i'm on my phone
<seidos> hi everybody!
<wiretapped> btw, www.hackmeet.org is this weekend at noisebridge... and is about to start
 * pleia2 is in philadelphia
<seidos> i'll be there in spirit wiretapped
<pleia2> flying home tomorrow night though
<pleia2> aaand now heading out to meet up with some friends, later all
<seidos> doing flying lotus
<seidos> it's always sunny in philly
<seidos> see you soon
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-16
<bkerensa> pleia2: Tis official http://ubuntuone.com/4AiC97nxYmfe4UntqLxIyf
<zoclo> hi
<zoclo> i have a cuestion
<zoclo> could some one help me
<zoclo> i have problems starting ubuntu 11.10
<bkerensa> zoclo: Hi! Try #Ubuntu for support just type /join #ubuntu
<zoclo> join
<zoclo> ok
<zoclo> how i do that?
<zoclo> im new here
<bkerensa> Just type: /join #Ubuntu
<zoclo> ok
<seidos> hey zoclo you may want to see if there is an ubuntu hour near you to go to
<zoclo> yes
<zoclo> i live in Riverside Ca.
<bkerensa> zoclo: Check ubuntu-california.org for local events but also you can get help in #Ubuntu and try the California mailing list :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: btw, we do offer support here, if no one can answer it we can forward them on
<pleia2> I wouldn't send people to #ubuntu right away though
<bkerensa> pleia2: Ok didnt know since it was late :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-08
<philballew> Do we have a meeting tonight?
<philballew> If no one's around to paste the agenda, I'll do it.
<philballew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12October7
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12October7 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<philballew> it says something about Team T-shirt artwork contest
<philballew> who put that?
<philballew> guess noone is as into this meeting as me.
<akk> I'm here, but I didn't put the t-shirt contest thing there.
<akk> Too bad its owner isn't here, sounded interesting.
<philballew> it does. I would throw in my idea to the contest akk
<akk> Any idea when we need the t-shirts, how long we'd have for the contest?
<philballew> Not sure. Though we could plan for scale when many people will be there.
<philballew> if we knew who posted it
<akk> Makes sense.
<philballew> Lets say the meeting is over probably. They can move their tshirt idea t next time or something?
<akk> Sounds good! If anybody shows up later and wants to discuss it, we can still do that informally.
<philballew> for sure. I might go off the comp sooner or later. Got to read a book for my science fiction lit class.
<philballew> This week is "Dune" and apparently its really big.
<akk> It is long. (But good.)
<akk> How soon do you have to have it finished?
<philballew> I have 2 weeks
<akk> That's good, glad it's not by this week or anything. :)
<philballew> Thats good to know that it is at least interesting.
<philballew> Some books for college take the fun out of reading
<akk> I liked it a lot. (Didn't much like any of the sequels, though.)
<philballew> I hear they are different then the main one
<akk> I thought so, anyway. I guess some people like them.
<philballew> to each their own
<akk> Yep!
<akk> I would think an SF class would mostly have pretty good reading. What else are you reading for it?
<philballew> I just read Foundation and am then before that I read 1984 and the Martian Chronicles. I believe next I am reading Do androids dream of electric sheep.
<philballew> ever herd of those akk?
<akk> I loved Foundation when I was a teenager. Been meaning to go back and re-read and see if I still liked it.
<akk> Didn't like 1984 much (I think there are 1984 people and Brave New World people, I'm the latter)
<akk> or Martian Chronicles (it was okay, but I was just in a convo about this with somebody --
<philballew> I hear there is a foundation movie coming out in the next few years
<akk> Bradbury fans are either Martian Chronicles people or Something Wicked This Way Comes people, I'm definitely the latter).
<philballew> oh, and I am reading enders game
<akk> Do Androids was weird, being familiar with Blade Runner -- because it's so different.
<akk> Pretend you've never seen Blade Runner and you'll be all right.
<akk> Enders Game was another where I liked the orig but not the sequels.
<philballew> Dont think "Why is Indiana Jones doing that"
<akk> haha
<akk> Really none of the characters are as interesting as the ones in the movie (IIRC, been a while).
<akk> But the book gets into a lot more detail about the society, like why are they asking all those animal questions.
<akk> So in a way it makes more sense.
<philballew> books have hours to explain things where movies have minutes
<philballew> i guess thats all it boils down to
<akk> Yep, it's tough to cram a really detailed world into a 2-hour movie.
<akk> Probably why Dune the book is way better than any of the movies.
<philballew> would make sense. I think tonight I will enjoy it, if I have the patience
<akk> Those should all be fun books to talk about -- lots of meaty things to discuss.
<philballew> For sure. I know I am going to enjoy it more and more as time goes on.
<akk> Sounds like a great class.
<philballew> Well, time to suspend the laptop and read!
<akk> Enjoy!
<philballew> Thank you
<pleia2> yay, thanks phil!
<pleia2> I've been doing major trip prep tonight and about 10000 things that need to be done at home, before I go - just realized how late it was :(
<akk> When are you leaving?
<pleia2> wednesday
<akk> Woo, getting close!
<akk> Are you flying straight to Ghana? How long a trip is that?
<pleia2> flying to frankfurt, then on to ghana
 * pleia2 tries to figure out just how long these flights are
<pleia2> 10 hr, 45 minutes for the first bit, then 6hr 45 minutes for the frankfurt to ghana
<pleia2> 3.5 hr layover
<akk> That's a long day.
<pleia2> yeah, so I fly out at 2:55PM on wednesday, land in Ghana at 6:55PM on Thursday
<pleia2> I can sort of sleep on planes :)
<akk> That's good!
<pleia2> oh, and grantbow added the t-shirt item to the meeting, not sure where he's gone off to this evening
<pleia2> hopefully he'll add it again to a meeting he can attend, I'm not sure what he had in  mind :)
<nhaines> baby pangolin: http://i.imgur.com/ReO39.jpg
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [96022]
<pleia2> omg <3
<nhaines> :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-09
<philballew> pleia2, Can I ask you a network question?
<philballew> or anyone I guess
<philballew> What would cause my laptop to connect to my wireless network at school, then though still connected after a few minutes tank and not load anything and not be able to ping anything.
<philballew> Wanna figure out why it only does it with them and everywhere else my laptop works fine.
<akk> I've had problems with some laptops and some connections where it would drop the connection every few minutes, then (usually) auto-reconnect.
<akk> Which isn't an answer, because I've never figured out why -- it's not always on a low signal strength network.
<akk> Does iwconfig say you're still associated with the accesspoint?
<philballew> not checked. network manager shows that I am
<akk> iwconfig is easy enough to run.
<philballew> totally will next time it tanks
<akk> I've found that often when gui thingies seem to indicate I'm connected, iwconfig says I'm not really associated.
<philballew> I think it might be some dhcp thing
<philballew> though not sure there
<philballew> gui's are nice, but its just one more layer that can go wrong.
<akk> With both guis and the cmdline tools, often there's no indication of failure to associate
<akk> and the visible failure mode is that it gets in a loop trying to get DHCP.
<akk> You'd think it would check first whether it was associated, but for some reason network tools often don't.
<akk> I've learned that any time I see repeated failure to get DHCP, get to a shell and type iwconfig to check.
<philballew> network logs might show some stuff as well?
<pleia2> I've had problems with network manager and the network driver on the laptop I'm on, every time network manager rescans the network it tanks my connection (goes slow or disconnects entirely)
<pleia2> it gets fixed in some kernels, then breaks again, the bug report is a tale of toil and sadness
<pleia2> so I installed wicd and it's all ok
<philballew> thats not maintained anymore iirc?
<pleia2> not a clue
<pleia2> maybe it's "done" so it doesn't need to be maintained :)
<pleia2> the package is still in the repos and it works nicely
<philballew> perfect. Seems like a good plan if it works for you
<pleia2> philballew: /var/log/syslog will have details for what it's doing connection-wise with the access point
<pleia2> requesting an address, etc
<philballew> if its dhcp i might just set a static here and see if I can fix it there
<pleia2> also might want to check that the DNS server is working ok, and whether you can still ping IP addresses (just not domain names)
<philballew> route would show the ip's for that
<pleia2> hm?
<philballew> route in bash shows some network info
<akk> I've had better luck with wicd than networkmanager too.
<pleia2> so many DNS servers on wifi networks are broken or just can't handle the load, so I often reset the dns server to 8.8.8.8 when I'm at hotels and things
<akk> I used to have good luck with /etc/network/interfaces and cmdline tools, but that broke in pangolin. :(
<philballew> philip@PrincessLeia:~$ route
<philballew> Kernel IP routing table
<philballew> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<philballew> default         10.112.117.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<philballew> 10.112.117.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0
<philballew> link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 wlan0
<philballew> 192.168.122.0   *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 virbr0
<philballew> philip@PrincessLeia:~$
<philballew> thats what route is
<akk>  /etc/network/interface doesn't work any more at least for WPA.
<philballew> yeah akk I noticed that as well
<pleia2> philballew: right, that will just show you what address it has assigned :) not why it's being broken/slow or whatnot
 * philballew hides in shame
<philballew> I see now what you mean
<pleia2> there are also some ip tools, like: ip route
<pleia2> can tell you where it's trying to go out by default
<akk> On motel wifis with broken DHCP sometimes you can just guess an IP and set it with ifconfig
<akk> but that's not likely to work on a college net (and of course if you're not associated it wouldn't work anyway).
<philballew> my school here is trying to switch to ipv6 and are having a bad time
<philballew> college here uses windows for their dns servers
<philballew> oddly enough when I use my router in the dorm connected to the cat5 port all runs fine so it makes me think it might just be a wireless problem with them.
<pleia2> yeah, seems like
<akk> That's normal -- wireless is about 10000% more flaky than wired.
<philballew> I'd ask the school sysadmins but I did just quit and make their work harder
<philballew> also they just say "why are you running linux?"
<philballew> I could just cary around a cat5 with me. might look kinda lame, but who cares
<akk> If you're always somewhere where there's a cat5 port.
<philballew> the library has them, but not everywhere. might have to do some troubleshooting.
<jbermudes> philballew: I used to know a guy that always carried some cat5 with him. Whenever the wireless got flakey nobody was laughing at him
<philballew> jbermudes, i could carry some, then rent it out when wifi goes down.
<jbermudes> That's the American spirit!
<toddcnb> I carry--------1         and sit back laughing!!!! :)
<bkerensa> ;0
<philballew> Gareth, did you ever get my email last week? I think the mail servers do not want us talking.
<Gareth> philballew: I did.  haven't had a chance to respond.  I'll respond today.
<philballew> no worries. take your time. Just want to make sure it did not fail on my end.
<bkerensa> jeez
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> pleia2: so I wonder if Canonical is having a cash crunch? First the Amazon Suggestions to bring more revenue.... Shorter UDS.... Now a donation splash page before people can download Ubuntu
<bkerensa> ;p
<pleia2> sure does seem like it :\
<pleia2> but I don't really know
<pleia2> I think the shorter UDS makes sense in general, 5 days is a lot even for us community folks and things really wind down on friday, and that's on top of sprints the prior week for a lot of canonical folks
<bkerensa> pleia2: jorge just said it didnt save them money really
<bkerensa> but imho even at group rates for hotel its still going to be like $100 per person for lodging and through in food thats close to the salary of a developer for a year
<bkerensa> ;p
<pleia2> I think $100/person savings is a bit of a drop in the bucket when it comes to full UDS spending (which last I knew was over a million)
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> but 70k is still a developer for a year :P
<pleia2> I'm staying the extra day anyway, but I'm covering my hotel for friday night (at least as long as I'm using it, which is like 4AM)
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Well Enjoy Denmark :)
<bkerensa> I will be remote participating each day
<pleia2> I'm sure I will :)
<bkerensa> philballew: we will tag team
<bkerensa> :D
<philballew> gonna probably sleep all afternoon and just be tuned to the screen while doing homework
<philballew> gonna be interesting to see how much more I can mess up my sleep
<philballew> schedule
<pleia2> philballew: can you take care of post-meeting tasks for our meeting on sunday? :)
<pleia2> was short, but we should keep track of it none the less
<philballew> yeah, should be able to do it. might just do it right after the meeting so I dont forget
<pleia2> I mean the one we had on sunday
<philballew> oh, yeah. I can do that sure
<pleia2> thank you \o/
<philballew> can do it on weekend probably. Have hw this week
<philballew> just got out of my Java class.
<bkerensa> pleia2: you figure out who is publishing? Will they send summary announcements?
<pleia2> bkerensa: UWN?
<pleia2> akgraner, nhandler and JoseeAntonioR are filling in for me
<bkerensa> kk
<philballew> yeah, im working with jose on that I think
<bkerensa> well hopefully Josee will ping and I can help with summaries
<pleia2> they should be doing all coordination in #ubuntu-news like usual :)
<pleia2> (the emails are really for folks who don't use IRC)
<philballew> wait
<philballew> people dont use IRC?
<philballew> :)
<akk> Even folks who use IRC may not be on at the right time.
<pleia2> anyone is welcome to be added to the email list, we don't do it without people asking
<philballew> im setting up a irc client on a always on desktop server currently
<pleia2> so if they don't think they'll be on IRC during coordination and want to participate, they should let us know :)
<philballew> I give away ubuntu cd's to people that add themselves to lists.
<bkerensa> pleia2: Somehow I have one week to get 30 more people to our Release Party http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1964/detail/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu 12.10 Release Party | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<bkerensa> :( only 16 so far
<philballew> bkerensa, if you fly me up there ill come
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, October 21th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-10
<bkerensa> Gareth: Just curious how much would it cost if Mozilla wanted to buy a booth for Scale? Also does Scale get any special pricing on hotels near the event?
<bkerensa> buy/rent
<philballew> kdub, were you gonna stop by the starbucks tonight?
<kdub> philballew, probably
<kdub> for an hour or so
<kdub> s/probably/thats the plan
<philballew> yeah, I'll only be there for that long as well. I have been busy lately
<kdub> cool
<kdub> i wanted to take the email announcement and announce to more people...
<philballew> I posted on reddit just now
<philballew> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1196ea/san_diego_ubuntu_hour_tonight_at_6/
<darthrobot`> Title: [San Diego Ubuntu hour tonight at 6! : Ubuntu]
<philballew> and told the sd lug
<philballew> totally thank it wold be cool if someone came from mexico. international ubuntu experience.
<kdub> heh, i suppose so... although its like 30 minutes by car away
<kdub> i can see mexico from my house
 * kdub waves at mexico
<kdub> you probably have a better view than me in your neighborhood philballew
<philballew> If I climb up on the school building tops I can see tj. Go to Cowls Mountain and you can see everything though.
 * philballew hopes he spelled that right?
<kdub> cowles
<philballew> ah, I see. Cool place nonetheless.
<philballew> well, off to calculus.
<Gareth> bkerensa: So long as Mozilla is there in an open source project capacity, we'll provide a booth at no charge.
<philballew> pleia2, iheartubuntu also helps with the twitter feed right?
<philballew> unless your already in Africa.
<pleia2> philballew: yes, I let him know I was leaving so he can handle it while I'm gone
<pleia2> doh
<jyo> huh. mirror.pnl.gov down today.
<bkerensa> Gareth: cool I will pass it along to our folks in Pasadena and MV
<Gareth> bkerensa: cool.
<Gareth> bkerensa: are you working for Mozilla now?
<bkerensa> Gareth: Nope I am not MoCo just Community but I am on the WebFWD Team and Reps Team
<bkerensa> so I do evangelism on the West Coast
<bkerensa> I was Mozillia's first West Coast Rep
<bkerensa> Gareth: all the same resources though funding, office space etc
<bkerensa> just no paycheck :P
<Gareth> ahh okay.
<bkerensa> Gareth: when the new Portland office opens I will have a desk
<bkerensa> and technically I have access to the co-working space right now which has a desk but I dont go there :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-11
<philballew> kdub, just got here.
<philballew> wait, why would I say that, your probably driving here.
<kdub> philballew, actually, my day is going much longer than anticipated :/
<philballew> kdub, I see
<kdub> philballew, anyone else show up?
<philballew> Not that I see, but its not a big deal. I showed up a little late and am out running errands anyway tonight so it was not a special trip.
<kdub> philballew, sorry, didn't know i was overbooking my working hours :/
<kdub> i'll make it up some way
<philballew> It's a deal! Work comes first.
<dragon> I uploaded a nodejs based Linux-specific utility to github. I want to upload it to launchpad and possibly make a package out of it.
<dragon> 1. Is there a simple way to sync github -> launchpad on an ongoing basis, preferably automated?
<dragon> I think I got that one.
<dragon> 2. How do I package it?
 * dragon goes to read the manuals.
<dragon> Manuals seem complex. I have the source on lp. All I need is to add nodejs as a dependency and package the source. What would it involve?
<scientes_> Pleia2 can we get ubuntu CDs at noisebridge. There is a need
<raevol> anyone got time to help me with a raid question? wondering if i should be mounting a raid drive in fstab using /dev/mapper/isw_ghbjhcffd_NCX-BU1 as the device, or if i should use the UUID, or something else completely
<raevol> root is seeing that device as a read-only filesystem, but we've got the OS raid drive mounted the same way and it's fine
<scientes_> Raevol go to #ubuntu this isn't a tech channel really
<raevol> scientes_: k thanks, i'll try tomorrow, about to bounce out and can't wait past the scroll in #ubuntu :/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-12
<bkerensa> scientes: pleia2 is gone I believe
<scientes_> Bkerensa ok
<pleia2> actually, what we need to tell him is that I really need him to send an email as requested in my email
<pleia2> even when I'm home it's hard to keep these requests organized :)
 * pleia2 community version of "submit a ticket!"
<iheartubuntu> jbermudes did anyone make it to the Pasadena UH tonight?
<jbermudes> Yes they did!
<jbermudes> But I guess I'll have to mention it when you're here in the channel =P
<iheartubuntu> Hi all. I threw my name into the ring for the 2012 election. Consider adding your name too... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/2012election
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/2012election - Ubuntu Wiki]
<raevol> what is the election for>
<iheartubuntu> The election is to pick new Ubuntu California Team leaders, which happens every year in the fall.
<raevol> cool cool
<iheartubuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Leadership
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Leadership - Ubuntu Wiki]
<iheartubuntu> nice to meet you raevol, my name is dave
<raevol> nice to meet you iheartubuntu! i'm Mickey, i read your posts on Planet Ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> hey Mickey, where abouts are you? north or south? Im trying to get an Ubuntu meet up started someplace around Claremont
<raevol> san diego
<raevol> but i have no free time :( phillipballew (sp?) does the SD ubuntu hour, and i can almost never make it, sadly
<iheartubuntu> thats too bad. always fun to get together and chat too
<iheartubuntu> good conversations that go in all sorts of directions
<raevol> definitely, i really enjoy the ubuntu hours i am able to mak
<akk> Yeah, ubuntu hours are fun.
<raevol> make*, sadly my dance team requires almost all of my time :(
<raevol> i'd really like to get involved in ubuntu stuffs too, i am the release manager for the OpenMW project, and i'd really like to see what kind of assistance the two projects can offer each other
<raevol> there's probably not much more that can be done aside from what we already do, we have a guy who runs a PPA, and we work with the available library packages in ubuntu as much as we can, but it's my little niche :)
<jbermudes> iheartubuntu: We had an awesome Pasadena UH last night. Did some tech support and had some nice conversations =)
<iheartubuntu> i hope next month to make it. not feeling up to much lately!
<iheartubuntu> openmw?
<raevol> yea, an open source engine reimplimentation of the Morrowind game
<raevol> a la GemRB, OTTD, Arx Libertalis, etc
<iheartubuntu> ahh very cool!
<iheartubuntu> i dont think ive played it. is it online multiplayeR?
<raevol> nope, it's a singleplayer sandboxy rpg, pretty old though, like 2003ish
<raevol> it's the 3rd in a series of games of which skyrim is the 5th, if you've heard of that
<iheartubuntu> jbermudes did bill in the wheelchair show up? i was troubleshooting is computer a couple months back, then i got injured
<bkerensa> MarkDude: xterm -sb -rightbar -fg orange -bg black -e arecord -f cd -d 0 -vv /dev/null
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-13
<scientes> Can I get maker faire funding?
<bkerensa> scientes: funding?
<scientes> I remember  someone said  I could have gone to San Fran maker faire.for free I..is a  part of th  unintuitive table
<scientes> Ubuntu word added bkerensa
<bkerensa> scientes: ahh there were a few places giving free day passes away
<scientes> Bkerensa and are such things available for Sunday?
<scientes> Bkerensa or others, how can I.get a free pass for the Oakland mini maker faire?
<bkerensa> scientes: oh I thought you meant the one last year
<bkerensa> http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/10/13/145217/stallman-on-unity-dash-canonical-will-have-to-give-users-data-to-governments
<darthrobot`> Title: [Stallman On Unity Dash: Canonical Will Have To Give Users' Data To Governments - Slashdot]
<bkerensa> Slashdot front page ^
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-14
<scientes_> bkerensa, wow
<scientes_> I gotta admin that is kinda creapy
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-07
<pleia2> meeting soon
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Oct  7 02:00:06 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting?
 * eps waves
<pleia2> welcome eps
<eps> It's going to be a short meeting if it's just us. ;-)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13October06
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13October06 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> short agenda!
<pleia2> #topic 13.10 release events
<pleia2> we'll have one in SF :) http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2583-san-francisco-saucy-salamander-release-party/
<darthrobot> Title: [San Francisco Saucy Salamander Release Party | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> thanks to eps for doing the legwork to scout out the location
<pleia2> doing it at panera bread near the caltrain station and a couple muni metro stops, so it'll be easy to get to
<eps> Unfortunately, I won't  be there due to a scheduling conflict. ("Does that scheduling conflict involve a new episode of _The Vampire Diaries_?" "Maaaaybe.")
<pleia2> I thought we aren't supposed to admit that we watch that?
<pleia2> :)
 * eps smiles
<pleia2> I think that's it for release stuff
<pleia2> I will say that next release I hope to do something more fancy, perhaps an event at a local tech company with pizza and demos of the new LTS
<pleia2> this year has just gotten away from me a bit, was hard to plan much :)
<eps> Ot
<eps> It's hard to make plans when you don't know what "T" stands for.
<pleia2> T sure is late
<pleia2> #topic any other business
<eps> T is for Tardy
<eps> Um, yeah. Registration is open for SCALE.
<eps> In the past there have been discount codes for UBUCON attendees, so I wouldn't rush out and drop $60 on a Full Access Pass.
<pleia2> oh, I submitted a talk
<pleia2> so hopefully I'll be wandering down that way this year again too
<pleia2> other upcoming - having an Ubuntu Hour + Debian Dinner this wednesday: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2556-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<eps> Also in SF: Obligatory plug for BALUG Oct. 15.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> that's all confirmed, need to polish up my talk a little bit
<eps> http://www.balug.org/#Meetings-upcoming
<darthrobot> Title: [Bay Area Linux Users Group (BALUG)]
<pleia2> well, I think that might be it for tonight
<pleia2> thanks for coming, eps!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Oct  7 02:12:46 2013 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2013/ubuntu-us-ca.2013-10-07-02.00.moin.txt
<pleia2> I rearranged my dining room so I could sit under the ceiling fan
<pleia2> now it's hot in here except now some breeze ;)
<eps> I have a fan running as well.
<raevol> https://github.com/mickeylyle/iify
<darthrobot> Title: [mickeylyle/iify · GitHub]
<jyo> Hmm. Should I use bare drives for mdadm or partition them and RAID the partitions instead?
<pleia2> partition then raid partitions
<jyo> Thanks, pleia2! See you Wednesday.
<pleia2> you can't put more partitions on top of a raid array unless you use lvm
<pleia2> yay :)
<pleia2> lvm is awesome, put putting /boot on lvm makes me cry when Things Go Wrong
<pleia2> it's better than it used to be since grub2 supports LVM and makes recovery easier, but it's still a headache
<jyo> Going to put / on a SSD and then RAID1+LVM on HDDs since heard TRIM + RAID is still "iffy".
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> that's what I did on my work desktop
<pleia2> it boots in like a second
<pleia2> (ok, maybe 10)
<pleia2> but fast :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-09
<lisa_> hello
<pleia2> hi there lisa_
<lisa_> are you a help chat
<pleia2> we're a pretty small channel, but you can give it a shot, sure :)
<lisa_> ok i have a asus eeepc and thia program was installed and now im stuck
<pleia2> what program did you install and how? and what do you mean "stuck"?
<lisa_> i have no idea what a passhrase is or how to unlock the disk.. not sue if you know what i am talking about but if you do cant i jst uninstall it and go back to my windows 7
<pleia2> I don't know how to install windows, sorry
<lisa_> i didnt install it my brother did but i believe it is ubunto
<pleia2> you should probably ask your brother for help if you don't want to use ubuntu
<pleia2> and if he set it up, he will know the passphrase to log in
<lisa_> i would use it but it says when i turn it on... Ubuntu then Unlocking the disk/dev/disk/by-uuid ect ect enter passphrase
<pleia2> yeah, you'll need to ask him
<pleia2> there isn't a default or anything
<pleia2> he would have set the password when setting up the system
<lisa_> how do i know that? what would it show
<pleia2> know what?
<lisa_> if he is not available is there anyway around it
<pleia2> no
<pleia2> that's the whole point of passwords :)
<lisa_> i no that and thats why he said i needed this
<lisa_> however, he doesnt have it
<pleia2> it will have to be reinstalled then
<lisa_> and could you help me do that if u have a second
<pleia2> if the disk is locked, that means there is bios or disk level encryption, the purpose of which is s that if someone steals your computer they still can't get your data
<pleia2> I don't really have time to walk you through it (I'm working :)), but first you'll have to make a USB stick with Ubuntu on it, instructions are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<darthrobot`> Title: [Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Ubuntu Documentation]
<lisa_> i tried that and got errors cant find live files or something like that
<akk> At what stage did you get the errors?
<lisa_> it said install program i did then wenr to error
<akk> It said install program when you were doing what? There are a bunch of different steps listed on that page.
<lisa_> i did have a list of options and i picked the option to install ubuntu
<akk> This is after you made the USB stick and booted from it?
<lisa_> yes, i actually made the usb stick right directly from the ubuntu page
<akk> Sounds like the stick didn't get created successfully ... maybe there were error messages you didn't notice during that process?
<lisa_> im actually making another one now
<raevol> oh compiz
<Torikun_> Hello
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-10
<pleia2> at the SF Ubuntu Hour :)
<nhaines> lisa_: So now I'm curious.  Did you manage to get Ubuntu installed?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-11
<Torikun>    Anyone want some free s3 storage? Hit me up!
<raevol> uuuuh
<raevol> i just do-release-upgraded one of my VMs and now it won't boot
<Torikun> sup akk
<akk> hi Torikun
<akk> doing house maintenance, learning stucco patching and primering :)
<Torikun> cool
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-12
<tedski> where can i find the packaging policies for ubuntu? i assume they are separate from the debian packaging policies?
<tedski> i guess not, the ubuntu packaging guide refers to the debian policy manual
<pleia2> and unless there is a reason the package is ubuntu-only, it tends to be best form to submit it directly to debian
<pleia2> it'll get automatically synced to ubuntu during the cycle anyway, and that way debian and all the other derivatives get it too :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: October 20th | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<tedski> pleia2: thanks :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-13
<MichaelPaoli> BerkeleyLUG & Ubuntu Hour Berkeley http://www.berkeleylug.com/ http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2529-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/ 2 of us here already, noon to 1p & 3p respectively.
<darthrobot`> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group]
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-06
<philballew> ianorlin, how did the tests work out?
<ianorlin> pretty well I still find lots of obscure bugs because I am me
<philballew> Apport is often like The boy who cried wolf.
<philballew> Apport is the right spelling iirc.
<ianorlin> yes
<ianorlin> or when something crashes when you are downloading updates
<nhaines> Is it meeting time yet?
<ianorlin> not quite
<nhaines> How 'bout now?
<DonkeyHotei> no.
<ianorlin> yes are we there yet"
<pleia2> hey hey, meeting time!
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Oct  6 02:01:25 2014 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> #chair rww philballew
<darthrobot> Current chairs: philballew pleia2 rww
<rww> o/
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14October05
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14October05 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> we have an item!
<pleia2> #topic 14.10 Release parties
<pleia2> so, as far as San Francisco goes, bkerensa has been working to get us space at the SF Mozilla office
<pleia2> us == the team (not me, I'll be out of town)
<pleia2> jyo is going to be running this party
 * ianorlin can't make it up there
<jyo> o/
<elky> o/
<ianorlin> o/
<pleia2> hopefully details for the SF party will be available soon, last I heard bkerensa was working to firm up the room reservation
<pleia2> we also need this page updated, and a Utopic page created: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> can someone take care of that?
<pleia2> Trusty Release should be moved to Completed and a similar Utopic page made
<rww> I'll do it.
<pleia2> thanks rww :)
<pleia2> any other plans for parties anywhere in the state?
<pleia2> nhaines? philballew?
<rww> #action rww to update Projects page and add Utopic Release project
<darthrobot> ACTION: rww to update Projects page and add Utopic Release project
<nhaines> Unfortunately I'm at a convention that weekend!
<rww> nhaines: which one?
<nhaines> rww: Freedom From Religion Foundation National Convention.
<rww> nice
 * ianorlin doesn't really know people
<nhaines> Should be fun.
<nhaines> ianorlin: a party's a good way to get to know people.  :)
 * ianorlin knows but I don't really want to ask strangers
<elky> ask for what?
<ianorlin> a place for a party
<jyo> nhaines: but parties are often woefully lacking in USB ports. :( ;P
<ianorlin> I think If I brought a desktop and bought like 2 pci cards I could have 17 usb ports
<ianorlin> not sure my seasonic psu can handle that much 5v
<pleia2> well, if anyone else on the team does want to run a party, several of us here have run them, so feel free to ask
<pleia2> for help, recommendations, etc
<pleia2> #topic Any Other Business
<pleia2> SF Ubuntu Hour (and Debian Dinner!) coming up on Wednesday: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2909-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<rww> Reminder that council elections are in January, so you should be thinking about whether you want to nominate yourselves for that when the time comes.
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<rww> (you do)
<nhaines> Spared from the tedious task of thinking!
<jyo> you as in me or you as in you?
<pleia2> everyone but pleia2
<rww> ^
<ianorlin> busy pleia2 is busy
<pleia2> also have a Berkeley Ubuntu Hour coming up a week from now, next Sunday: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2693-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> I want pizza, might go if I can sort out my schedule by then :d
<pleia2> also yay Ubuntu
<nhaines> +1 pizza
<ianorlin> hmm do most of the socal people live around in LA
<jyo> wow, haven't been to Bobby G's in years...
<rww> i've still never been :[
 * ianorlin hasn't either
<pleia2> it's the best pizza around
 * elky checks for compatibility
<pleia2> they have gluten free
<pleia2> For a gluten-free option, choose any small pizza and substitute our house-made dough for a 100% gluten-free (and vegan) Mariposa Bakery crust for an additional $3.00.
<pleia2> :D
<elky> yay
<elky> maybe we'll get there one day
<pleia2> ok, anything else before we wrap up?
 * ianorlin doesn't have anything else
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Oct  6 02:19:03 2014 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2014/ubuntu-us-ca.2014-10-06-02.01.moin.txt
<nhaines> Thanks for chairing the meeting, pleia2.  :)
<jyo> oh and someone somewhere at Mozilla is reserving a room, according to the last email Ben cc'ed me on.
<bkerensa> pleia2: so yeah just waiting on one of the two people interested in hosting to file a ServiceNow request to book the space. Since its after business hours we would probably just book the commons for it which is the main event and all hands meeting room
<pleia2> bkerensa: great, thank you :)
<bkerensa> and I'm trying to find a hotel in SF
<bkerensa> its pretty darn booked up
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> except for the Hyatt but thats like $500 a night
<pleia2> yowch
<pleia2> I stayed at The Palace last night for $200
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> yeah also Mozilla can do airbnb now so once I get budget approval ill ask the travel agency to check that out
<pleia2> that was low, probably a fluke or post-Oracle Open World pricing :)
<bkerensa> would be nice to have a flat somewhere in the city
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> soexpensive
<bkerensa> Airbnb is?
<pleia2> having a place in the city!
<bkerensa> ah yeah
<bkerensa> probably why Moz SF employees are selling their homes and moving to PDX
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> I'd normally offer my couch, but not home and all
<pleia2> no, they're doing that because SF isn't cool anymore
<bkerensa> oh its ok Mozilla will find me a spot
<bkerensa> worse case scenario I just sleep on the roof :P
<pleia2> haha
<bkerensa> I love dat view
<pleia2> it is a nice roof, watch out for seagulls
<bkerensa> oh yeah true
<blitz> my apartment is right next to mozilla
<ianorlin> good morning
<pleia2> good morning
<philballew> morning as well
<nhaines> Good morning.
<nhaines> I am quite pleased that Microsoft is sending me a replacement mouse and keyboard.
 * nhaines readies the Ubuntu sticker for the Super key.
<bkerensa> pleia2: jyo: rww: do you have an estimated amount of people who may come? Also could we end at 8? One of the hosts has to be home to her family by 9
<bkerensa> She suggested ending at 8 and then maybe folks could go to Palamino next door and socialize more?
<pleia2> bkerensa: again, I'm not going to be around so this is really jyo's thing :) but that should be fine
<pleia2> jyo: can you chime in when you're about?
<pleia2> not sure about numbers, last time we went by the RSVP list from loco.u.c
<blitz> pleia2 what is this a ubuntu ca meetup?
<nhaines> blitz: utopic release party.
<blitz> oh, cool
<pleia2> trying to firm up details so we can start telling people about it, it's creeping up fast
<blitz> I have a palomino rewards card
<blitz> we ate there like 4 times in a week during this slew of interviews, on the last one I got it to see what it was all about figuring we'd be back, haven't been since
<nhaines> pleia2: I should read the UWN out loud and make a podcast.
<pleia2> nhaines: do it :D
<nhaines> I just need to figure out where to host it.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-07
<pleia2> jyo: planning on being at the Ubuntu Hour on Wednesday? If so, I can give you a couple copies of The Official Ubuntu Book for giveaways at the release party
<nhaines> +1
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-08
<pleia2> baseball \o/
<nhaines> Yay?
<ianorlin> well two southern California teams got eliminated
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> sorry
<nhaines> Boo.  :P
<pleia2> I learned that you can still *listen* to games on the AM radio for free
<pleia2> other option was to go to a bar, which, no
<nhaines> But noise!  Also alcohol.
<nhaines> I just check Google Now for updates.
<pleia2> that's what I did before, and listen to street noise :)
<pleia2> during that 18 inning game a few days ago the street noise was great
<pleia2> the radio is now having a commercial about bleeding gums
<pleia2> nice
<pleia2> (ew)
<nhaines> If you don't talk to your children about bleeding gums, who will?
<pleia2> the dentist?
<nhaines> Of doom.
<pleia2> redundant
<nhaines> haha :)
<pleia2> now I'm hearing prop 46 propaganda
<DonkeyHotei> i haven't looked at my voter guide yet, no idea what that is
<pleia2> oh gosh, I need to order my ballot
<nhaines> Medical Malpractice lawsuit cap.
<DonkeyHotei> eww
<pleia2> there, done
<DonkeyHotei> i'm "permanent vote by mail" and i kinda have to be since i'm a pollworker in the election
<pleia2> I should probably do that, I don't remember the last time I was in town during an election
<nhaines> I always voted on my break.  Often at the poll I worked at.
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: that's not allowed here
<nhaines> In LA County you can cast your vote at any precinct in the county, but you can only vote in local ordinances in the same locality.
<pleia2> the natives are getting restless
<DonkeyHotei> but, last time i brought my sealed vote by mail envelope to the poll i worked at and had it counted there
<nhaines> But since I often worked at my assigned precinct, it was often a short trip.
<DonkeyHotei> i am assigned to my home precinct, i looked
<nhaines> In LA County you can drop off a by-mail ballot at any precinct.
<DonkeyHotei> as i was last time
<nhaines> They don't open them, just collect and deliver them.
<DonkeyHotei> same in SF
<DonkeyHotei> the ballot in SF this time is 4 or 5 double sided pages, depending on the precinct
<pleia2> oh brother
<pleia2> I don't want to read about that much stuff
<DonkeyHotei> even-numbered supervisorial districts vote for the board of supervisors, odd-numbered ones don't
<pleia2> winnars!! \o/
<DonkeyHotei> you're in district 6 iirc
<pleia2> yep
<DonkeyHotei> 7 for me
<pleia2> longer ballot for me :(
<DonkeyHotei> yes
<DonkeyHotei> when that height limit thing went on the ballot, expected voter turnout was low enough to dictate that my entire precinct be vote by mail only, and i worked a different precinct still in district 7
<DonkeyHotei> first voter that day was the outgoing supervisor
<DonkeyHotei> in that precinct, i saw on the roster a lot of voters registered as members of the party of george wallace, very conservative neighborhood, and all the voters who ran into each other seemed to know each other
<DonkeyHotei> republicans still outnumbered democrats as far as i could tell, and i saw some instances of households where the husband was a democrat and the wife was republican
<OERIAS> the republicans are the real terrorist of this country
<pleia2> oops, political talk
<DonkeyHotei> you started it
<pleia2> yeah, "oops" :)
<DonkeyHotei> [Tue 2014-10-07 09:09:25 PM PDT] <pleia2> now I'm hearing prop 46 propaganda
<pleia2> so the weather is nice this evening
<DonkeyHotei> it's political weather!
<pleia2> haha, no no
<DonkeyHotei> I'm in sacto and it really is kinda nice now
<pleia2> 60ish here
<nhaines> Politically?
<DonkeyHotei> i go back to sf tomorrow
<pleia2> supposed to go up to 90 again this weekend :(
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: no, politics here is worse than sf
<DonkeyHotei> …chat death…
<pleia2> jyo: will you be at the Ubuntu Hour tonight? (I have books for release party)
<MarkDude> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0uQBwFMfBk
<darthrobot> Title: [2Pac - Gangsta Party (Official Video) HD1080p - YouTube]
<MarkDude> Aint nothin' but a Gangsta Party :D
<pleia2> the police only came to one of my ubuntu release parties
<pleia2> elky: you guys coming out to the ubuntu hour tonight? I miss you <3
<elky> pleia2: i had dental stuff done yesterday, not up to it sadly. i miss you too :)
<pleia2> elky: that doesn't sound like fun, hope you feel better
<elky> meanwhile, my boxes finally arrived :D
<pleia2> \o/
<bkerensa> pleia2: random but do you have window treatment? We got this Low E window treatment that tints the windows and it drastically reduced heat
<pleia2> bkerensa: nope, it's against the HOA
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> Never ever ever will I live in a place that has a HOA
<pleia2> our windows can't be tinted and have to have white shades
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Hah
<pleia2> it's a highrise, they all have them
<bkerensa> white shades even?
<bkerensa> because someone might notice a difference?
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> we're in a historic district, so HOA rules have to line up with that
<bkerensa> ahh
<akk> Wow, that's pretty severe.
<akk> We have an HOA but it's a super low-key one.
<akk> $25/year fee which goes toward food at the annual picnic. :)
<pleia2> ours is like $650/mo
<akk> Ouch!
<pleia2> but, highrise :)
<pleia2> there's a whole building to take care of, operating budget is over a million
<akk> Seriously $650/mo? That's more than rent in a lot of places.
<pleia2> sure is!
<pleia2> rent in this building starts at around $2400/mo for a studio on a low floor :\
<pleia2> ah san francisco
<pleia2> no rent control here and we bought our place, so pay less than a renter would
<pleia2> here == our building; lots of places in SF do have rent control
<nhaines> TIL if I move to San Francisco my new home will be a refrigerator box.
<bkerensa> akk: Thats over half my rent
<bkerensa> craziness
<bkerensa> pleia2: now would be a good time to sell even :) I hear hedge funds are concerned about dat tech bubble 2.0
<bkerensa> if it pops... boy is SF housing values going to hurt
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-09
<ianorlin> yeah that is more than my parents pay for rent for a suburban house
<pleia2> wow, got on the wifi at starbucks
<pleia2> (famous last words)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: October 19th at 7PM PT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<jyo> pleia2: Yes, I will be at the Ubuntu Hour earlier today.
<pleia2> :P
<rww> pleia2: "Trusty Release: Active" oh dear...
<pleia2> rww: yes, that's why we need it updated :)
<pleia2> it's complete, and need Utopic release page made
 * rww nods
<rww> boo, i don't think jyo has a wikipage
<rww> we should probably clean up some of the other "Active" stuff at some point
<pleia2> no one has looked at the bottom of the page in like 45 years
<pleia2> but yes
<rww> we don't have anything for 14.10 except for san francisco in progress yet, right?
<pleia2> right
<rww> huh, grantbow created Utopic's release page back in April :P
<pleia2> neat
<rww> shall I add basic info for the SF one, or leave it until we get confirmation?
<pleia2> I think we just are firming up address and time, so could say like "At Mozilla in SF on Thursday, October 23rd, more details soon"
<pleia2> rww: so, care to do a presentation at the event? :)
<pleia2> I can help with slides
<rww> dunno if i can go yet
 * rww checks calendar
<rww> should be able to. i should probably install Utopic in a VM or something before that; i haven't really used it yet :p
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> honestly it might be a short presentation, it's not too flashy change-wise
<rww> yeah, I was about to ask
<rww> i hear not much is new
<rww> kinda the calm before the storm, considering systemd and mir...
<pleia2> yeah
<rww> < elky> so is this an LTS or not
<rww> elky hasn't been paying attention either.
<pleia2> hahah
<elky> i was trying to figure out when systemd and mir were going to happen
<elky> so, another 2 releases away amirite?
<rww> when kubuntu gets systemd and wayland, i will probably switch back to it :P
<pleia2> systemd will follow debian's lead, so at least 2 releases
<rww> (currently on Gentoo with systemd and KDE)
<pleia2> jessie (last sysvinit release) isn't even frozen yet
<rww> iirc there's a crackbuild PPA of systemd floating around for utopic
<pleia2> I have no words
<rww> psh, if you're not running daily builds of your init daemon, are you really living?
<pleia2> haha
<rww> on an unrelated note, did I miss something or did that "we'll make Ubuntu One Server open source!" thing kinda stop being talked about
<pleia2> hrm, kind of did die off
<pleia2> I haven't heard anything
<pleia2> ugh, wanted to get more done tonight but I'm about to faceplant on my keyboard
<pleia2> time to stop computering, good night
<rww> 'night
<bkerensa> jyo: pleia2: Will have confirmation today its approved just need to finalize the actual booking of the space
<pleia2> \o/
<nhaines> I'm running utopic right now and  computer is running well.  Maybe *too* well..
<nhaines> I think I'll install proprietary graphics drivers.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-10
<ianorlin> nhaines thanks for the ubuntu pen from the installfest in may
 * ianorlin helped my parents pay bills with it today
<nhaines> ianorlin: ha, you're welcome!
<nhaines> Head's up: anyone with a Netflix subscription wanting to watch in Ubuntu now need only install Chrome.
<elky> nhaines: i assume actual chrome, not chromium :P
<nhaines> elky: indeed. :P
<nhaines> Well, installing proprietary graphics drivers was trivial.  For bonus fun, amdccle now lets me adjust underscan settings as well.
<ianorlin> hmm with ubuntu phones won't that make scale both have less and less room
<pleia2> we've had phones at the booth for the past couple years, they are small :)
<ianorlin> true
<ianorlin> but people in front of the booth are still so wide
<ianorlin> as in only so many people can stand at the booth at a time
<pleia2> I think ianorlin is calling us fat
<ianorlin> gah that is not what I meant
 * ianorlin is thinking of maybe having a desktop with vms of all the flavors if there is not enough space
<ianorlin> and a dvd burner and all isos
<nhaines> We want people to be at the booth.  It makes more people come over to see what the fuss is.
<nhaines> As for the phones, they don't take up table space (because no one should be leaving them unattended at the table).
<nhaines> Another good hack is to score a corner booth.  That effectively gives us way more space.
<ianorlin> yeah corner booth is nice
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-11
<OERIAS> Allahu Akbar!
<nhaines> You misspelled "Allāhu".
<OERIAS> nhaines, I did
<OERIAS> nhaines, الله أكبر
<OERIAS> Much better in the actual language
<nhaines> I suppose that works too.
<OERIAS> Are you muslim?
<nhaines> Let's just say that when they say "There is no god but Allāh, they're half right."
<OERIAS> Jew? Christian?
<nhaines> Of course not.
<OERIAS> Bahaii?
<nhaines> Atheist.
<OERIAS> Nice
<OERIAS> A satan worshipper
<OERIAS> lol
<nhaines> Satan doesn't exist either.
<OERIAS> I love it how people assume atheism is a cult of satan
<OERIAS> nhaines, I know
<elky> wat
<DonkeyHotei> angkor wat
<nhaines> Well, KSP crashed during rendezvous with a stranded Kerbal.  If that's not proof there's no god I don't know what is.
<DonkeyHotei> back when applications were measured in kilobytes rather than gigabytes, they had proportionally fewer bugs
<nhaines> Indeed.
<nhaines> This happens when a ship enters physics range.  Probably a memory problem but I don't recall it happening when two complex ships appear as much as just when rendezvousing with a Kerbal.  Maybe next time I should switch to controlling the Kerbal before rendezvous.
<DonkeyHotei> it would be nice if people wanted to write better code to make modern software less of a pain to use, but noooooooo
<OERIAS> who uses Pidgeon for IRC?
<DonkeyHotei> trolls.
<OERIAS> DonkeyHotei, you mean yourself?
<DonkeyHotei> i use hexchat
<OERIAS> i use hexchat at home
<OERIAS> BitchX is okay
<OERIAS> same with Irssi
 * ianorlin uses weechat
 * nhaines uses irssi.
<philipballew> pleia2, https://imgur.com/ji7rDSh
<darthrobot> Title: [imgur: the simple image sharer]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-12
<nhaines> Chiense food.  <3
<philipballew> nhaines, what type of chineese food?
<nhaines> Nothing fancy.  Mushroom chicken and honey sesame chicken from Panda Express.
<philipballew> nhaines, oh nice!
<pleia2> sea otters!
<pleia2> jyo: around tonight? should get loco event created and start drafting up announcements
<DonkeyHotei> event?
<pleia2> 14.10 release party in sf
<nhaines> I'll announce that every attendee gets a free Ubuntu t-shirt! \o/
<nhaines> So... you guys should probably get on that.
<pleia2> haha
<DonkeyHotei> i'm leaving sf tomorrow till nov
<pleia2> I won't be there, I assume no responsibility
<nhaines> Delegation!  \o/
<pleia2> 5 beds, 7 baths
<pleia2> someone really likes bathrooms
<nhaines> Nice.
<pleia2> been browsing some valley houses, I feel all like Dr. Evil "ONE MILLION DOLLARS" "A million dollars isn't exactly a lot of money these days."
<pleia2> D:
<pleia2> (also, I don't have a million dollars)
<nhaines> Unforunately true
<DonkeyHotei> the valley sucks
<pleia2> giants \o/
<pleia2> also, fleet week fireworks just started, fun timing :)
<DonkeyHotei> i don't hear them from here
<nhaines> I got ahold of a catnip plant for my cat, who wuvs the catnip plant.
<nhaines> Smells good, too.  I'd drink catnip tea which is a thing.
<pleia2> my cats don't like fresh catnip
<nhaines> My cat spent a lot of time smelling the plant with his ears back.
<nhaines> Then he rolled around on the ground and then came over to lay by my leg where I was kneeling.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> "I'm so drunk"
<nhaines> *Then* he attached his claws to my jeans and stared at me with his ears back and his pupils fully dilated.
<pleia2> mean drunk
<nhaines> Then I pet him and he rolled around some more.  Since that first time, he smells and rubs against the plant and then wants pet.
<DonkeyHotei> overdose?
<nhaines> They can't overdose.  I guess it binds with their olfactory sensors and they go euphoric for about 10 minutes.  Then they're imune for the next 2 hours.
<pleia2> jyo: baseball is over, release party planning time
<pleia2> ;D
 * pleia2 actually goes to work on other things
<nhaines> lol
<OERIAS> Allahu Akbar!
<pleia2> ubuntu hour in berkeley today: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2693-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> sadly I have other engagements, but the pizza there is top notch :d
<MichaelPaoli> :-)  Yep, good pizza, etc, I'll be there!  Good pizza, Ubuntu, Wi-Fi & AC power, Linux, OpenSource, people, etc. [pleia2: ubuntu hour in berkeley today: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2693-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/]
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-10-05
<nhaines> Looks like a small agenda tonight.
<george_> I don't know how to change from george_ to GeoM
<nhaines> /nick
<nhaines> Or specifically:
<nhaines> /nick GeoM
<george_> I did something wrong I think.  It didn't work.
<george_> In freenode it says it is already in use.
<george_> That's OK.  At least I am here for a meeting for once!!!!
<nhaines> Looks like someone else is using the same nick.  Which is why it's a good idea to register yours.  :)
<george_> I thought I had.  Sorry.
<nhaines> They expire eventually, too.
<nhaines> Looks like the current GeoM registred the account back in February.
<george_> On ubuntu ca wiki, can't find agenda page?
<nhaines> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15October04
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15October04 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<george_> OK, thanks.
<nhaines> I spun up a server to see if I can hand-convert my site to Bootstrap themes.  which would be fun.
<nhaines> So I had just enough time to get everything up and running, but not do the conversion. :)
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Oct  5 02:01:09 2015 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Welcome to tonight's meeting!  The agenda is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15October04
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15October04 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Who's around right now?  :)
<george_> I'm here
<nhaines> Glad you could make it.  :)
<nhaines> Might be quiet tonight.  Maybe everyone else is going to see The Martian tonight, too.
<george_> Yup, I lucked out.  My time freed up
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<george_> Yes, I would love to see it.
<nhaines> Are there any events happening soon that anyone would like to talk about?
<nhaines> Looks like it's quiet this week.  If there's any movement on the wily release party up in San Francisco, let us know on the mailing list!
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Does anyone have any announcements they'd like to make to the team?
<nhaines> Okay, I'll go ahead and mention that my book, Beginning Ubuntu for Windows and Mac Users has been published and is available from Amazon. http://amzn.to/1MpbL9V If you have a print copy, the companion ebook is available from Apress for $5.
<darthrobot> [R: www.amazon.com] Title: [Beginning Ubuntu for Windows and Mac Users: Nathan Haines: 9781484206096: Amazon.com: Books]
<brendy2> hiugh not exaclty that awake
<nhaines> It's a fantastic resource for anyone who is approaching Ubuntu as an expereienced Windows or Mac user, and makes a perfect gift!
<nhaines> brendy2: glad you could make it.
<nhaines> #topic Using Meetup.com to promote real-world events
<george_> I've been reading it.  It is very good Nathan!
<nhaines> george_: thank you!  :)
<ianorlin> oops got disconneted and did not realize it
<george_> I did an install last night of Ubuntu on an Acer machine and I think I sold one.  She was soooo happy with ubuntu, she had no trouble at all
<nhaines> That's a great success story!
<nhaines> So I went over this on the mailing list, but there's an open proposal to have Canonical sponsor Meetup.com pro features for LoCos who want to use it.
<george_> A psychologist for the State.  Wanted security and ease of use.  Took to it like a duck to water.
<nhaines> So I wanted to rekindle discussion about whether or not Ubuntu California could benefit by using Meetup for events.
<george_> Yeah Phillip!
<nhaines> Hi philipballew, we just started talking about Meetup.com.
<george_> I don't like meetup that much.  I will use it though, if everyone wants to and it seems useful.
<george_> It seems so intrusive to me.
<nhaines> Well, the proposal advocates that we use the Meetup API to integrate with the LoCo portal.
<nhaines> So we would still manage events there, but Meetup users (people who are looking for events in their spheres of interest) would have visibility to our events that way.
<george_> Wow.  What would that look like?
<nhaines> No idea yet, but I'm assuming you check an extra box when you set up the event on loco.ubuntu.com and it appears on Meetup.com as well.
<nhaines> Since my main objections last December were "it costs money we don't have" and "it requires administrative work that we don't have", this proposal basically covers both of those objections.
<rww> is that functionality coded yet?
<rww> 'cause if not, it might be a good idea to wait and see what it looks like ;)
<nhaines> rww: no, but it'll probably only take an hour or two.  I'm sure someone has a nephew that is good with computers and can do it.
<george_> More visibility is always good, I figure.
<akk> Meetup does bring in new people, if it doesn't take extra maintenance work for anybody.
<nhaines> In any case, I don't think we should make a final decision until the proposal is accepted (or not) and we see how it all works.  But I'm now quite favorable to the idea if it's implemented correctly.
<akk> There were some south bay events on meetup and it brought in some new people, but when events were only publicized there and not on mailing lists,
<george_> EVERYONE has a nephew that is good with computers DYK
<akk> it led to regulars not knowing about events and missing them.
<akk> As long as they're in both places it seems like a can't lose.
<philipballew> i agree with most of the stuff here for sure
<nhaines> Yeah.  We'd still use the LoCo directory and the mailing list.  But we'd get Meetup.com for basically free.  Figuratively and literally figuratively.
 * philipballew is all about meetup
<akk> I find meetup super annoying but a lot of people won't use anything else (it's like facebook).
<nhaines> akk: that's basically how i feel.  About both.  :)
<george_> I agree akk, it is annoying to me also.
<philipballew> yeah, whatever medium brings in the people, thats what we need to use.
<akk> And admittedly, there really is no other good way for somebody to say "Are there any events on X subject in my area?"
<philipballew> the first rule of communication is to know your audience anyway
<nhaines> akk: that's the truth.
<akk> So I can understand people (who aren't crusty old unixheads like me) liking meetup.
<george_> Yes, we need to bring in the people.
<philipballew> power to the people!
<nhaines> Okay, so I had to review the proposal as a member of the LoCo Council and I love it as an option for LoCos.  I'll be tracking its progress in that role, too.
<nhaines> As an Ubuntu California leader, I think it expands our visibility without any downsides (since the proposal will take care of them).
<george_> Great!
<nhaines> So I'll bring it up again if the proposal goes through and we are eligible for Meetp sponsorship.
<nhaines> s/Meetp/Meetup/
<nhaines> But I like the idea of being able to use the LoCo Directory internally and use Meetup as well for our external-facing events.
<nhaines> Does anyone else have anything to add about Meetup.com?
<nhaines> Okay, thanks to everybody for chiming in.  It'll be exciting to see if the proposal goes through.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Is there any other business before we end the meeting this week?
<george_> Are we planning any installfests at OCLUG?
<nhaines> Not for Ubuntu 15.10, but I suspect they'll be excited to do another for Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<george_> OK, sounds good.
<george_> My individual installs at the computer lab are going well.  Ubuntu is well received and it is heartening to see.
<nhaines> Ubucon planning is proceeding at full speed and after this week's conference call we will probably have some good annoucements to make.  So before the next meeting we'll announce Ubucon SCALE's focus this year, and we'll have a name announcement and maybe a couple speaker announcements.
<nhaines> george_: that's really good to hear!  That personal engagement can really set expectations for new users.
<george_> Yes, it's great fun.
<george_> I want to hear about Ubucon though
<nhaines> Canonical is participating in planing for Ubucon this year, and I'm asking for Ubuntu equipment for the booth from them, and additional booth space from SCALE.
<george_> Do you think they'll help with a monitor this year?
<george_> It's not that much.
<nhaines> I floated the idea, but everything's still tentative.  Get me a quote and I'll present it to them.
<nhaines> Richard and I are working together on Ubucon, so I want the booth to be an extension of the conference as well.
<george_> OK, will do.  Monitor with Stand and cables and wrapping.
<nhaines> george_: great, just send me an email in the next couple of weeks with the details and I'll forward it to Canonical. :)
<nhaines> One really fantastic idea that philipballew had but we didn't have time to implement last year was to have Ubucon speakers be at the booth at scheduled times to greet attendees and answer questions about their topics.
<philipballew> i do what I can
<nhaines> So we're really excited to be able to do that for Ubucon SCaLE 14x.
<george_> YES, that is a great idea.
<nhaines> philipballew: As brilliant as an idea as that is (and Richard and I were both slapping our foreheads that we hadn't thought of it ourselves), you've really outdone yourself this time around, but that will have to wait for an official announcement.
<george_> When is the next Ubucon meeting?
<philipballew> nhaines, Just doing my part.
<nhaines> Suffice to say that everything still looks on track, and it's probably played no small part in getting Canonical's community team involved.  So thanks a ton, really.
<george_> Well it is a world wide event now.
<nhaines> george_: next conference call is on Wednesday since we rescheduled it so pleia2 could attend too, and I hope that she can actually be there this time.  ;)
<nhaines> Ubucon and SCALE really are worldwide events.  And SCALE has been super fantastic about helping us with the logistics as it grows ever more important.
<nhaines> That's about all for Ubucon SCALE.
<nhaines> As far as ubucon.org goes, we want to finally start working on making that a single place to find information about all Ubucons worldwide, so we may reach out on the mailing list for volunteers to help develop the CMS for that.
<nhaines> I'm thinking of Django and Symposion, but I still have to do some flight testing.
<nhaines> I planned to do it "some time in October" but I'll be darned if October didn't come up a lot quicker than I'd expected.  ;)
<philipballew> we have 3 ubucons right nhaines ?
<philipballew> us. south america, and europe?
<nhaines> Four!  Ubucon SCALE, Ubucon LA, Ubucon German (will now be Ubucon Europe) and Ubucon FOSSETcon.
<philipballew> ah, intresting
<philipballew> Jose dd the ubuconla last time, and I am not sure where that will be next since it moves around
<george_> The Ubucon.org website is back to SCaLE12x
<george_> It needs to be updated seriously
<nhaines> The new CMS will help with that immensely.  But I'll take charge of that for Ubucon SCALE 14x even if we don't make it onto a CMS.
<george_> Great!  I wasn't being critical at all, just informative, sorry.
<nhaines> It's okay!  I've teased Richard about it, but it's on the todo list.  :)
<george_> I know, there is always so much that can be done.
<nhaines> But expect Ubucon to be really special this year, with an expanded scope.  It'll be a lot of fun and very productive.  Announcements pending.  :)
<nhaines> Okay, so I think that's about it for Ubucon planning.  More to come when there's more to announce, which will probably be before the next meeting.
<nhaines> Anything else before we wrap it up?
<george_> That is exciting.  We will know next week/
<george_> week?  question mark
<george_> Not for me
<nhaines> Probably.  I'm going to try to aim for big announcements to coincide with SCALE's big announcements, so we'll get the timing tightened up soon.  But I'm looking forward to working with Richard to find awesome speakers.
<nhaines> Okay, so our next meeting will be on October 18th, and it will be our last meeting at 7pm PDT for the year!
<george_> Cool.  I look forward to it.
<nhaines> Because the following meeting on November 1st will be at 7pm PST.  :)
<nhaines> And I'll figure out the holiday schedule and any meetings we're skipping and such probably around that time.
<nhaines> Okay, thanks for being here everyone!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Oct  5 02:43:17 2015 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2015/ubuntu-us-ca.2015-10-05-02.01.moin.txt
<george_> Thanks Nathan
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, October 18th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> nhaines: haha, I should be there!
<george_> pleia2:  You are always missed.  Hope all is well.
<nhaines> pleia2: yay!
<nhaines> The Martian was fantastic.  Good as the book, which is something I never say.
<pleia2> george_: thanks, just have a lot going on right now :)
<pleia2> nhaines: that's good to hear! hoping to get out to see the movie this week
<gmulak> pleia2:  Me too.  I want to see it.  I heard that it was as good as the book also.
<nhaines> There were a couple of abridgements which I sort of missed, but it allowed them to take their time on the rest.  Nothing seemed dumbed down, so they kept the same feel as the book, and overall I was really impressed.
<nhaines> I don't think I've seen as good a film to movie adaptation since maybe The Lord of the Rings.
<nhaines> Which speaking of, Sean Bean is in both.  <3
<pleia2> tbh I don't care for the protagonist in The Martian (big ego, swears and brags a lot)
<nhaines> Well, he's an astronaut.
<pleia2> but it was a fun book to read and the type of one that would translate well into movie form
<pleia2> he's not much of a team player, I didn't really buy him passing the plays-well-with-others tests
<pleia2> but whatever, it's just a book :)
<nhaines> It was a very fun movie.  They kept the sense of humor intact.
<pleia2> that's good
<nhaines> I got the impression in the book that he just didn't like being micromanaged.
<pleia2> tonight I'm going to see Larry Wall talk about Perl6, but maybe The Martian tomorrow night
<nhaines> Invite Larry Wall to skip the talk and go see The Martian instead!  \o/
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> nah, should be fun, they're doing it at the Exploratorium (science museum)
<pleia2> thought about skipping because I've had a headache, but I don't want to miss it really
<ianorlin> I had a silly idea to write a soemthing like cowsay in rust instead of perl but have it written in rust with a picture of a truck instead of a cow called trucksay
<nhaines> The Exploratorium *is* pretty awesome.
<pleia2> ianorlin: lol
<pleia2> nhaines: they're in their new location on the embarcadero, it's beautiful
<ianorlin> although rust does need a ppa with releases every 6 weeks can't really get stable packages
<nhaines> pleia2: Oh, I haven't seen that yet!
<pleia2> nhaines: I never managed to see the old one
<pleia2> this one is in a much better spot, lots of foot traffic, good transit options
<pleia2> I can walk to it <3
<nhaines> Ooh!
<nhaines> I am going to install Android 6.0 on my Nexus 5 as soon as Star Wars: Uprising finishes updating.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-10-06
<nhaines> pleia2: how do you feel about Meetup.com?
<pleia2> nhaines: in the interest of completeness and not repeating myself: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2015-September/007031.html
<darthrobot> Title: [[loco-contacts] Meetup.com offering for LoCo teams]
<nhaines> pleia2: but redundancy!  :)
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> pleia2: I did read that back then, so if those sentiments hold firm in the specific case as well as general, duly noted.  :)
<pleia2> yeah, we should use meetup and whatever integration that may be developed for loco.u.c because I like it
<nhaines> Yup, that's my general feeling too.
<nhaines> I need Amazon reviews for my book, preferably 5-star!
<nhaines> pleia2: would you be free to like just sort of skim over my book and write something short this weekend?
<nhaines> And in fact, if there's anyone in here who would like a free electronic copy in exchange for an honest review, do let me know at nhaines@ubuntu.com.
<pleia2> nhaines: unfortunately not, flying to las vegas friday night, coming home saturday night, doing laundry, packing, then off to houston on tuesday morning, tokyo from there the next 2 weeks
<nhaines> Aww.  I'll pin you down when you get back.  :)
<pleia2> I come home from my last conference of the year in the middle of november some time :)
<nhaines> Anything fun going on in Vegas?
<pleia2> no, crazy flight routing on my husband's flight home from Montreal made him end up with a 20 hour layover in vegas
<pleia2> so obviously I should just fly out to meet him, staying at the Luxor for a night (he'd never stay there "for real" and I've always wanted to) and then going to see some animals and eat some food
<pleia2> oh, and swim in the pools at the Luxor because they are cool
<nhaines> That sounds fun to me.  :)
<pleia2> well, it's fun, but it's not really "going on" :) it's just a little jaunt
<nhaines> That's the best kind of trip anyway.  :)  I'll end up in Vegas for fun at least once next year.  Maybe twice if book sales are brisk!
<pleia2> :D
<nhaines> Right now the priority is saving up enough to get to Disneyland with Alexander before they redo Tomorrowland.  (i.e., so half of everything isn't shutdown, although going pre-Star Wars stuff is a good excuse to go a second time next year, too.)
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I still have not been
<nhaines> Nine years old and he's never been!  (Disney World doesn't count!)
<pleia2> might as well wait for star wars at this ponit
<pleia2> point
<nhaines> It's a fun time.  Less stress if you get a two day pass.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I did Disney World a few years back, so that's kind of how I expected it to be
<nhaines> I can (and have) hit every pretty much single ride with a kid in tow from 8am to midnight, but it's worth taking in the sights.
<nhaines> I've never been to Disney World before.  It's kind of on the list eventually.
 * nhaines waves his hand vaguely.
<pleia2> haha, nice
<pleia2> I went when there was a UDS in Orlando
<nhaines> Too bad it's a bit far from SCALE, but the freeway system helps.
<nhaines> I think I've twitterated more today than in the last two years.  I hope I'm doing it right.  Twitter's a little perplexing to me.
<pleia2> yeah, we'll see how this year turns out, may just end up coming down the whole week so I can do some LA things
<pleia2> you're doing fine :)
<nhaines> Haha, thanks.  I guess you mention other twitter handles and use links a lot?  I don't know.
<nhaines> Richard plans to have a *ton* of Pasadena stuff on the "Activities near SCALE" page this year.  Should be very interesting stuff.
<nhaines> I suggested we march on the Sheraton holding penguin signs to make them regret their complete disinterest in offering a group rate.
<pleia2> I don't use links a lot, except photos, and I do those "wrong" since I link to Flickr rather than using Twitter's photo thing or something like instagram
<nhaines> But Richard thinks when they see 5,000 people staying at their competitors that next year's conversation for SCALE 15x might be different.
<pleia2> but Flickr is where my photos go, I am happy with their rights, licensing and export policies
<pleia2> haha
<nhaines> The Ubucon plans are so exciting!  I'm hoping to hear more about our meet and greet events tomorrow!
<nhaines> It's going to be a lot of fun to announce the new changes.
<pleia2> I will be on the call!
<nhaines> \o/
<nhaines> I think you'll like our crazy, ambition plans.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-10-07
<Roguehorse> no internet where I am, have to use the library one day a week
<Roguehorse> 10 mile drive into town with my sis on the way to work
<Roguehorse> kinda sucks, but I get more programming done on MeRML and more book writing done =)
<nhaines> Yeah, I have a fantasy of going camping for a week and using that as a writing retreat for a book.  But I don't think that's so practical this year.  :)
<pleia2> Roguehorse: nice to see you, sorry about no internet where you are
<Roguehorse> eh, believe it or not, I don't miss having 24/7 intrnet as much as I thought I would
<Roguehorse> it makes me do other 'creative' things, like programming more =)
<Roguehorse> ... and I'm getting a lot of reading done
<pleia2> except for when I'm traveling, I go offline on Saturdays these days, it was really hard at first (check email on phone, check social media, check...) but it's peaceful and I read a lot
<nhaines>  I needed to not have my Kindle next to my bed last night.  I checked out "The Big Sleep" by Raymond Chandler and it's fascinating.
<pleia2> I need to put my phone on the other side of the condo when my husband is gone, else I get lonely and every time I wake up in the middle of the night I'm checking things
<pleia2> comments on blog and facebook last night from 4:30 AM, 6:30...
<pleia2> bad pleia2
<nhaines> Yeah, I'm extra bad about that.
<nhaines> But I have to have my phone by my bed or else I can't snooze my wakeup alarm for an hour.  So my hands are tied.
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> I don't use an alarm much anymore
<pleia2> I will if I have an appointment or call, but that's just a failsafe, I almost always naturally wake up before it anyway
<nhaines> The curse of freelancing is that I tend to work until my day's tasks are over and then just sleep however long after that.
<nhaines> So unless I'm babysitting (in which case I wake up when Alexander does, which is unfortunately eerily 6:15 +/- 2 minutes), that could be whenever.
<pleia2> I just tend to sleep midnight to 8AM
<nhaines> Tends to be 2-3 to 9-10 for me, if left to my own devices.
<Roguehorse> since I've been dealing with this illness, my sleep has been irratic too, a lot of it is the meds though
<Roguehorse> hopefully, it won't be much longer before the Dr's have all their tests done and a working solution
<Roguehorse> NC seems to get things done faster than CA
<Roguehorse> I guess the ubuntu-us-nc team could use some help too ...
<Roguehorse> I don't know how much I can do while I'm here but I'll look into it
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-10-08
<Paso805> ?help
<Paso805> ?/HELP
<nhaines> Might be better if you just ask for help.
<Paso805> ty
<nhaines> Well then, I guess the problem resolved itself.
<pleia2> the cats don't appreciate fleet week like I do
<ianorlin> fleet week?
<pleia2> http://fleetweeksf.org/
<darthrobot> Title: [Home - Fleet Week SF]
<pleia2> the big deal is the blue angels air shows
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-10-09
<nhaines> I'm pretty pleased.  I'm getting paid to edit a novel.  $256 for editing and $128 for proofreading once the author gets it back to me from the initial edit.
<nhaines> And because those are nice round numbers, I don't even have to math to know that the total is $384.
<Verse> haha that is nice
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-10-11
<MichaelPaoli> @ Bobby G's Pizzeria in Berkeley: Ubuntu Hour Berkeley noon-1pm & Berkeley Linux Users Group noon-3pm http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2996-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/ http://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings | BerkeleyLUG]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-10-12
<lucas_ai> I'm at Stanford making a drone startup with AI (deep learning + SLAM) and I'm looking for people who're great at linux and systems to help out and learn AI. Is anyone in the Bay Area and interested?
<b-yeezi> Is there another Ubucon at SCalE this year?
<nhaines> b-yeezi: yes, there will be.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-10-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Website: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, October 15th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at
<nhaines>           irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Website: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, October 15th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> thanks nhaines
<pleia2> had it on my list post-meeting, but my list D:
<nhaines> That's okay!  I had it on my list post-flight but also D:
<nhaines> I just barely got my expense claim form in.  :)
<nhaines> pleia2: Did you watch Stranger Things on Netflix?
<pleia2> nhaines: yep :)
<nhaines> Well then, spoiler alert: the free tie-in mobile game they put out in advance of season 2 is really fun.
<nhaines> I sat down to try it out for 5 or 10 minutes earlier today and 90 minutes later I think I'm about 25% complete and I'm like "where did my day go?"
<pleia2> haha
<nhaines> Big Zelda/Earthbound/Stranger Things vibe.  I'm looking forward to playing it some more... tomorrow.  :)
<pleia2> I've been in a state of travel-work-read-TV lately, no games aside from casual 3DS play :(
<nhaines> I bought Metroid: Samus Returns for my return flight from the Ubuntu Rally but after two hours or so I had to take a break.
<nhaines> And by that I mean I couldn't throw my 3DS out the window because airplane.  :)  I like it, though.
<pleia2> feel a bit bad about how much TV I've been watching, but seeing as how I've had a sprained ankle and that still isn't keeping me off planes, I am trying to cut myself some slack
<pleia2> I haven't bought any new 3DS games lately
<nhaines> I played Metroid II on 3DS Virtual Console but failed to convince myself that this was acceptable for the flight home.  :)
<pleia2> I did buy Final Fantasy XIII at the end of July and totally failed to start playing it yet
<nhaines> But Metroid was the first game I bought in a long while.
<pleia2> but I did only spend one week at home in August, two weeks in September...
<pleia2> my 3DS battery hasn't been doing as good as I remember
<pleia2> I even ordered a new one, and that was lousy too
<nhaines> Aww.  Really?
<pleia2> kind of assumed I'd just upgrade to the Switch, but I really like my 3DS
<nhaines> Same.
<pleia2> so I just charge it a lot :)
<nhaines> Hehe.  :)
<nhaines> It's a tough choice.  On the one had, I love autostereoscopic 3D, but on the other hand I also love resolution.
<pleia2> the screen on the switch is pretty stunning
<pleia2> but it turns out I don't like my games to be realistic, so I'm fine with lower resolution
<pleia2> have we talked about this before? I can't play modern FPS games because they make me too sad
<nhaines> Breath of the Wild is so beautiful though!
<nhaines> I don't think we have.
<pleia2> the pretty of Final Fantasy in the late 90s certainly was a draw, but I think even with that the excitement wound down as I got into the game
<pleia2> yeesh, I've been away from the Zelda franchise for a while
<pleia2> this does look nice :)
<nhaines> If you shoot an arrow through a campfire, the arrow catches fire. :)
<pleia2> :D
<nhaines> Everyone was excited about Skyrim for the Switch, but I was like "if I have an open-world Zelda game, why would I want to play Skyrim?"
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> And I like Skyrim.  :)
<nhaines> But, you know.  When Nintendo bends all their will into a single game, that game is special.
<pleia2> I never played
<nhaines> It's an interesting game.  As it went on, I mostly played it to collect the in-world books and read them.  :)
<nhaines> (Skyrim, that is.)
<nhaines> I played Breath of the Wild for 15 minutes until Nintendo said I couldn't play anymore.  :)
<pleia2> tsk :)
<nhaines> Aw, someone on reddit made a joke (misheard song lyrics) and said Wii Sports Resort and now I'm sad.
<nhaines> https://www.xkcd.com/1900/ <- me
<darthrobot> Title: [xkcd: Jet Lag]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-10-08
<nhaines> pleia2: I do need to get in touch with you about doing the mailing list.  I already do it for the LCC, so I may as well just add one more.  :)
<nhaines> Meeting coming up in 5!
<pleia2> o/
<nhaines> Yay  :)
<nhaines> I'm hoping this goes smoothly because SpaceX.  :)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> can you see it from there?
<nhaines> Unless the clouds conspire against me again!  Little too late for the gorgeous exhaust plume illumination we got the first two times, though.
<pleia2> fingers crossed
<nhaines> It's not the view from Long Beach (or Vandenburg, of course!) but it's good enough to take a photo of and annoy friends with my pictures of a bright oval.
<nhaines> Meeting time!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for October 7th, 2018.
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18October07
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<pleia2> on Wednesday we have an Ubuntu Hour in SF http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/3804-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<nhaines> \o/
<nhaines> That'll be fun.  How's the attendence?
<pleia2> I'm not sure I'll be able to make it (travel early the next morning) but some folks will be there :) and right after there's a Bay Area Debian Dinner http://bad.debian.net/pipermail/bad/2018-October/003820.html
<pleia2> we haven't had one in some time
<nhaines> Well I hope it inspires more participation.  Ubuntu Hours are fun and easy to host.  :)
<pleia2> I think we had 5-6 last time though, they're pretty chill
<nhaines> According to my blog, Ubuntu 18.10 will be released on October 18th, which is pretty cool!
<nhaines> I think we'll get the new community theme by default!  Sadly I can't use it because I run Unity.
<pleia2> hah :)
<nhaines> The community-contributed wallpapers were announced, and they are pretty awesome: https://www.nhaines.com/blog/2018/09/28/announcing-ubuntu-18.10-free-culture-showcase-winners/
<nhaines> I'm going to try and work with Canonical about doing something more with the Free Culture Showcase this next cycle so we can be more lively when the LTS comes up.  Maybe prizes and things!  So that should be pretty fun.
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Any big announcements?  I guess technically the FCS stuff goes here.  :)
<pleia2> nothing from here, would you like me to follow up on list about UbuCon?
<nhaines> Ooh, yes please!  I need to update the website.  (I needed to last week.)
<pleia2> will do
 * nhaines scribbles that down.
<nhaines> Thank you.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There is no agenda for this meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Well, there's been a lot of chatter on the ML about meeting frequencies and social media accounts, sort of cross-topic though.  :)
<nhaines> I set up Mastodon in an lxc container, and I was angry the whole time and it doesn't start.  So I'll have to do the VM thing later.  :)
<pleia2> lol
<nhaines> The lack of traction with identi.ca/status.net made me not want to invest in other similar efforts until they pick up steam, so I'll be looking into that.  But there's no reason we shouldn't have a mastodon presence, if only to mirror our Twitter feed.
<pleia2> we don't want to get into the business of running our own, resources aside, moderation is a nightmare
<nhaines> That's good to know.  It's heavier than I hoped, and I thought a closed (registration) server might be interesting.  Or something to pitch to Canonical if Mastodon supports OpenID.  But yeah, I have no time for moderation.
<nhaines> So I've been sort of thinking about the feedback received and I'll chime in in more detail soon.
<pleia2> I do hope we can at least find content for the existing resources
<nhaines> I think with a dedicated, fresher volunteer (or two) we should be able to make the feeds useful, if not quite lively
<nhaines> But I guess we'll see.
<nhaines> Any other business for tonight?
<pleia2> I think I'm set
<nhaines> Me to!  Okay, so I'll see everyone again October 21st then.  :)
<nhaines> Let the edited logs show that I did not misspell "too" in the message above and certainly did not edit the log before posting to the wiki.
<nhaines> Thanks, everyone.  :)
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<pleia2> thanks nhaines :)
<nhaines> Okay, T-4 minutes!  I'll be outside for the next 10.  ;)
<pleia2> have fun!
 * pleia2 watches live stream ;)
<nhaines> Complete mission success!  \o/
<nhaines> Of course, the clouds, which were parted at five to 7, offered complete coverage once the launch happened.
<pleia2> hooray california
<pleia2> even if we could see anything here, it's been a smokey day :(
 * pleia2 hides indoors with windows closed
<nhaines> And yet, no barbecue roll for the satellite!
<pleia2> I guess there was some visibility in parts of the bay no obscured by smoke
<pleia2> not
<nhaines> Next time!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-10-09
<lyorian> ugh I completely lost track of time around 7 pm grr again
